# Not for the easily offended…No 1s and No 2s. The pee and poo thread.



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been sorely tempted to start this for ages and I know it should probably go into health but I did want to try to get as many people's opinions as possible. Since not everyone ventures out of cat cat I thought I'd set it off here and see where we go.

This is a thread about your cats No 1s and No 2s. What do you view as normal for your cat?

The questions I'm really interested in are:

1. The size, colour and consistency of what you view as a normal poo. (cocktail, chiploatas, little thin sausages, big fat sausages,can't think of what else to compare with)
2. How often do they go for a No 2.
3. The size of your cats wee (this is probably only gauged by those who use clumping sorry). A ping pong ball/ golf ball/ tennis ball/ grapefruit???
4. How often you think they go.
5. What your cat weighs.
6. What your cat eats (wet/ dry/ raw)
7. Do you see them drinking, how many water bowls have they got and do they have a fountain?

Please post pics if you can!!!


If any one is offended by this thread I'm really sorry. Just stick me on your ignore list for a while!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

You do make me laugh :Happy:Happy:Happy

Ok ....ill post my youngest boys habits, Marlon SquashyFace ....

1) perfect little nuggets, firm and dark brown
2) once a day, sometimes twice
3) golf ball
4) at least 4 times a day .....endless sweeping for me as M loves to throw all the litter out :Arghh
5) 3.5 kg @ 8 months (Persian)
6) dry, wet and raw . Dry RC Gastro, Wet applaws and Rc, Raw Purrform
7) lots of drinking from all my boys , 2 fountains, 6 bowls (4 are outside)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cats cats cats said:


> You do make me laugh :Happy:Happy:Happy
> 
> Ok ....ill post my youngest boys habits, Marlon SquashyFace ....
> 
> ...


Brilliant thank you CCC. In terms of those nuggets how long if you strung them together? In cms or inches?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

You should have posted this last week, after a week and half of cat sitting and spending most of that time on my knees scooping, I have seen enough variations to make your eyes water!!!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Brilliant thank you CCC. In terms of those nuggets how long if you strung them together? In cms or inches?


:Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smuggrin hmm , maybe 3 inches ?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> You should have posted this last week, after a week and half of cat sitting and spending most of that time on my knees scooping, I have seen enough variations to make your eyes water!!!!!


how do you get those smileys OR ?? !!


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Great thread, thank you so much for it!

1) brown sausages
2) once a day
3)hard to tell
4)few times a day
5)Potter: 4kg, Mystique: 5kg
6) mostly raw with some wet, no dry
7) 4 bowls of water, one Drinkwell Platinum fountain, there's also a bowl of goat milk


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> how do you get those smileys OR ?? !!


Knock yourself out!  http://yoursmiles.org/index.php


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

And a picture of Mister Pooface!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

slartibartfast said:


> Great thread, thank you so much for it!
> 
> 1) brown sausages
> 2) once a day
> ...


Thanks SBF Would you say chipolata thickness sausages? Dark or light brown? Hard or soft or somewhere in between?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 232937
> 
> And a picture of Mister Pooface!!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

1. Dark brown, firm smallish nuggets like cocktail sausages. 
2. Twice a day. 
3. Inbetween tennis ball and grapefruit, large orange maybe!
4. Four times a day normally. 
5. 3.9kg at ten months
6. Wet natures menu, hilife and applaws mainly, raw natures menu
7. I haven't seen him drink anything since he was a very small kitten, even then he would only drink if the dog drank. He has water bowls all around the house

Talking of wee Bronn has now decided he would like to stand up to urinate so it goes all up the wall!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 232937
> 
> And a picture of Mister Pooface!!!


Yay!!! First pic!!!
Brilliant!!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I love this thread!

I am filling out a little bit historically (before 2 weeks ago) as I'm in the middle of changing Flicka's food so it's a bit variable atm.

1) Poos are cocktail sausage in length but about half the thickness. Sometimes twice as long if they've not 'broken' during processing (haha). And dark brown.
2) Poos are 1-2x a day.
3) Tennis ball sized pees are the norm. Sometimes a bit smaller, but bigger than a golf ball.
4) Pees are 4-5x a day. I check the litter tray before each meal.
5) 4.1Kg
6) Wet with around 10ml of added water per meal
7) She has one big water bowl, but I've never seen her drink.

I'll redo this again in a bit because I'm expecting some change


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> 4. Four times a day normally.
> 6. Wet natures menu, hilife and applaws mainly, raw natures menu
> 7. I haven't seen him drink anything since he was a very small kitten, even then he would only drink if the dog drank. He has water bowls all around the house


That looks like he's drinking really well even though you don't see it!!!
What length in total of those cocktails?


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Thanks SBF Would you say chipolata thickness sausages? Dark or light brown? Hard or soft or somewhere in between?


What is chipolata???
Thicker than Polish kabanos, dark brown, hard (they are on mostly raw food).


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I've been sorely tempted to start this for ages and I know it should probably go into health but I did want to try to get as many people's opinions as possible. Since not everyone ventures out of cat cat I thought I'd set it off here and see where we go.
> 
> This is a thread about your cats No 1s and No 2s. What do you view as normal for your cat?
> 
> ...


1. Darkish brown firm sometimes with a little grass poking out! (euchh gross) chipolata size
2. Normally only once a day
3. between golf ball and tennis ball (always gets zoomies afterwards)
4. 2 to 3 times a day
5. 4.6kg
6. Mostly wet with some dry
7. Yes Liddy will have two long drinks a day (not so much in Winter) I have 3 water bowls, 2 downstairs one in upstairs bathroom..No fountain


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Torin said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> I am filling out a little bit historically (before 2 weeks ago) as I'm in the middle of changing Flicka's food so it's a bit variable atm.
> 
> ...


A good drinker too!!!!
Thanks Torin!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 232937
> 
> And a picture of Mister Pooface!!!


I don't believe you are actually holding that lol. Wonderful


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

slartibartfast said:


> What is chipolata???
> Thicker than Polish kabanos, dark brown, hard (they are on mostly raw food).


Thin sausages


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

idris said:


> I don't believe you are actually holding that lol. Wonderful


I'm proudly holding this beautiful work of modern art!


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

1. mostly chipolatas, often in segments of 3-5 pieces. Sometimes skewered with long piece of grass. Dark brown and no smell usually.
2. one/twice daily.
3. Use wood chip but plenty of damp sawdust in bottom of oz pet tray, bottom of tray needs cleaning out daily.
4. Very frequently, after every nap and feed.
5. 4kg each
6. Wet (Royal Canin gastrointestinal 3 x day) handful Royal Canin dental kibble after coming in from the garden.
7. 2 water bowls and 1 lucky kitty fountain. One cat drinks a couple of times a day, the other doesn't at all.

This thread would have helped me when they had stinky loose poos as small kittens.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> That looks like he's drinking really well even though you don't see it!!!
> What length in total of those cocktails?


Maybe two and a half, although he did one a few days ago and it was huge! He had been eating just butchers for a few days though. I do all around 15ml to each of his raw meals to make a yummy juice.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> 1. The size, colour and consistency of what you view as a normal poo. (cocktail, chiploatas, little thin sausages, big fat sausages,can't think of what else to compare with)
> 2. How often do they go for a No 2.
> 3. The size of your cats wee (this is probably only gauged by those who use clumping sorry). A ping pong ball/ golf ball/ tennis ball/ grapefruit???
> 4. How often you think they go.
> ...


1. LOL, about 2-3cm across, very firm, dark brown.

2. Once a day usually.

3. No idea I'm afraid, he scratches it all up immediately.

4. Not sure, I'm out much of the day.

5. 5.8kg (overweight).

6. Mixture of wet and commercial raw.

7. He has only one bowl, for my sins; I see him drink once in a blue moon.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok, maybe not the kind of pic you wanted @huckybuck but M is far easier on the eye than poo


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Thin sausages
> View attachment 232944


Those just look like intestines to me!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Brilliant thread HB :Happy

My favourite subject, cat poo  I even have poo diaries :Happy

This is based on Roman, I will add a more up to date poo photo later :Happy

1. The size, colour and consistency of what you view as a normal poo. (cocktail, chiploatas, little thin sausages, big fat sausages,can't think of what else to compare with)

*Size: Fat sausages, approx 4 inches long and about an inch wide
Colour: Dark brown and dark auburn ish brown
Consistency: Firm, not too hard and not too soft, sometimes there's a softer bit at the end. *

2. How often do they go for a No 2.
*Twice a day, in the morning and evenings *

3. The size of your cats wee (this is probably only gauged by those who use clumping sorry). A ping pong ball/ golf ball/ tennis ball/ grapefruit???
*Sometimes golf ball size, sometimes cricket ball size*

4. How often you think they go.
*4 times a day*

5. What your cat weighs.
*6.52kg*

6. What your cat eats (wet/ dry/ raw)
*Wet food, only one type and flavour, kangaroo from Vet Concept*

7. Do you see them drinking, how many water bowls have they got and do they have a fountain?
*Not often, 3 water bowls, cannot be trusted with a fountain   *


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok, Madam D's toileting habits as follows

1. Cocktail sausages, very firm, dark brown 
2. Once a day
3. Size of a large orange
4. At least twice a day and always once in the middle of the night, she covers thoroughly and is pretty noisy!
5. 4.2kg
6. Grau, bozita, smilla, lily's, miamor foil trays, carny. I also add a little water (2-3 dessert spoons mixed in)
7. Drinks very rarely. Has 3 bowls to choose from around the house


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Cats cats cats said:


> Ok, maybe not the kind of pic you wanted @huckybuck but M is far easier on the eye than poo


off topic but he is growing up to be a handsome young man <3 <3 <3


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

@daisysmama

Isnt he just    he's mr popular too , all the cats love him  well, except Wolf but he doesn't love anyone


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Code said:


> This thread would be helped me when they had stinky loose poos as small kittens.


I was hoping it would give us all an idea of how big, colour, firmness etc an average poo should be for the size of your cat and what it eats. 
Same with the wees.

Come on everyone we need more pics though!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh heck, just before tea! :Spitoutdummy

1. Toppy takes AGES to go to the loo, you could read a book in the time it takes. I call his outputs "bullets" , they are hard, round, about half the size of a ping pong ball, dark brownish and they shoot out (sorry). Bunty, on the other hand, does thin, sausage shaped ones about 2" long
2. Topper usually goes once a day while Bunty goes once a day or every other day
3. Pass - don't use clumping litter so its hard to say amount
4. Both wee twice a day, usually just after I've cleared the litter tray 
5. Toppy's 5.9 kg and Bunty's 4.6 kg
6. Wet food during the day - Toppy eats generally meaty food like Nature Menu, Wainwrights, whereas Bunty will only eat flaky chicken like Thrive, Sainsburys Delicious. Before bedtime they both have a handful of Arden Grange dry
7. One still water bowl but only see them drinking very occasionally


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I will compare Gipsy and luna in the below because of their different diets :

1. Chipolata, firm, dark brown (G), small cocktail sausages, very firm to hard nuggets, dark brown sometimes with golden bits at the end totalling 5-8cm (L) 

2. Once a day (G), every 2/3 days (L)

3. Orange sized (G), golf ball (L)

4. 2-3 times a day for both 

5. Gipsy is 5.2kg (overweight) luna is approx 3.8kg

6. Dry food only, porta21 + 10g RC (G), wet and commercial raw plus biscuits if she hasn't eaten enough! (L)

7. Two bowls indoors and one outside, Gipsy drinks from two of them but I only see luna drink occasionally.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ahhh just realised I should have added smell as well!!!! Ranging from no smell to stinky!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Very little smell


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

No smell for Bunty and quite stinky for Topper if you're around at the time he goes so I think the meaty food perhaps causes more smell.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Mischief
1/ small balls the size of a chickpea about 5 - 8 at a time some times strung together with hair to make poo jewelry. Very firm dark brown with no smell. Sometimes a log about the size of a cocktail sausage same colour and consistency as balls . God's I hope you appreciate this, ive just dug this out of a flower pot in the rain hence it being covered in soil .






you can just about make out the segmented nature of it if you zoom in really close. 
2/ since he has been going into the yard poops are few and far between in the trays but on average I would say one set of balls a day.
3/ Copious amounts of wee, truly a lot he goes inside and out and there is still about five satsuma sized wees in the trays every day.
4/ a lot
5/ 5 1/2 months old and 2.8 kg and a flesh wound whilst weighing him for me.
6/ home made raw
7/ lots, he drinks water, kitty milk and chicken jelly. He has two waterbowls and a milk bowl. I put a bowl outside when he's in the garden.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Oh, Flicka's poos are fairly squishy (better with an even coating of litter!), but don't smell.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

No smell to luna's poo, Gipsy's does smell immediately after but not horrid and it doesn't smell when I scoop if it's not fresh


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

A poo-sticking-to-litter-scoop incident means I now try very hard not to pick up fresh poos xD


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

idris said:


> Mischief
> 1/ small balls the size of a chickpea about 5 - 8 at a time some times strung together with hair to make poo jewelry. Very firm dark brown with no smell. Sometimes a log about the size of a cocktail sausage same colour and consistency as balls . God's I hope you appreciate this, ive just dug this out of a flower pot in the rain hence it being covered in soil .
> View attachment 232961
> you can just about make out the segmented nature of it if you zoom in really close.
> ...


Appreciation by the bucket load! A poo pic


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I feel bad listening to you lot, I wouldn't be able to tell who's poo is whos! Generally they are all quite long and thin and a dark brown colour, not much smell unless they're very fresh but even then they only smell if your head is over the box!

Wees vary a lot in size, sometimes the clumps are enormous and sometimes little ones.

I would say based on what's in the box they both wee a few times a day and poo once a day each on average. But with being out a work all day it's difficult to be precise.

Any newbie stumbling on this thread will think we're all nuts!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I could be wrong but dark brown and firm bullets/coctail seem to be the norm. Mind you 1" thick from Roman :Jawdrop:Jawdrop scares me somewhat! There doesn't seem to be much difference between what food they are eating either. In terms of smell I wonder if it's just the cat rather than what they are eating....further samples and more investigation required.....


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

This is my kinda thread! I'll have to dig out some pics 

Can I add an 8? Do they fart (does it smell? is it loud?)


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> Ok, maybe not the kind of pic you wanted @huckybuck but M is far easier on the eye than poo


Wow he has grown!!!! What a sweetheart!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ro's poo's have little smell.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

lazydays said:


> This is my kinda thread! I'll have to dig out some pics
> 
> Can I add an 8? Do they fart (does it smell? is it loud?)


No cat trumps here


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lazydays said:


> This is my kinda thread! I'll have to dig out some pics
> 
> Can I add an 8? Do they fart (does it smell? is it loud?)


Ooh yes please!!!! To both!!!!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

lazydays said:


> This is my kinda thread! I'll have to dig out some pics
> 
> Can I add an 8? Do they fart (does it smell? is it loud?)


No bottom burps here 

Ginkgo has on one occasion but I'm pretty sure he has a sensitive tummy :Wideyed


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

1. I get a selection of different sized poos - vary from massive, squishy & pellets (I'm a bit obsessed with their bowel movements )
2. They go about every 2 days
3. Rodney does the biggest wees I've ever seen, Matilda's are quite small
4. They wee about 2-3 times a day
5. Matilda weighs 3.79kg, Rodney -6.38kg
6. They eat mostly wet with a little bit of dry
7. Matilda drinks well, Rodney never ever drinks :Shifty I've got 3 water bowls


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

No farts here either! She used to fart, but once I worked out beef intolerance and removed cow from her diet it stopped


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

No farts from any of my boys


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

No back end noises in our house either, at least not from the cats!​


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Am i the only one that can identify each cats poo by the smell?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

"huckybuck said:


> 1. The size, colour and consistency of what you view as a normal poo. (cocktail, chiploatas, little thin sausages, big fat sausages,can't think of what else to compare with)
> 2. How often do they go for a No 2.
> 3. The size of your cats wee (this is probably only gauged by those who use clumping sorry). A ping pong ball/ golf ball/ tennis ball/ grapefruit???
> 4. How often you think they go.
> ...


1. Little thin sausages but sometimes a chipolata (when he uses the litter box -- he did yesterday)
2. He goes every day or every two days I think (since he spends a lot of time outside)
3. The wee is generally between a golf and a tennis ball
4. Difficult to say since he spends a lot of time outside
5. +/- 5 kg
6. RC gastrointestinal dry
7. He drinks semi skimmed goat milk, he drinks every time he eats. He has three bowls and rain water outside.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Britt said:


> . The size, colour and consistency of what you view as a normal poo. (cocktail, chiploatas, little thin sausages, big fat sausages,can't think of what else to compare with)
> 2. How often do they go for a No 2.
> 3. The size of your cats wee (this is probably only gauged by those who use clumping sorry). A ping pong ball/ golf ball/ tennis ball/ grapefruit???
> 4. How often you think they go.
> ...


Excellent post HB - could have been a poo-poll!!

1. Milo dark brown cocktail sausages/chipolatas Totalling 4/5 inches, Suki more of a cocktail boy with malteser chasers (although once he's kicked them around they remind me of coconut mushrooms ha ha)
2. Usually once a day each
3. I would say tennis ball size
4. at least 2/3 times a day each
5. Milo 6.2kgs Suki 5.1kg
6 Animonda Carny/Bozita/Smilla/CFF occasional pouches Sheba/Felix/Hi Life
7 Rarely see them drinking, 2 water bowls, they only paddled in the fountain so I unplugged it.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

1. chipolatas, Isla buries hers but Skye leaves hers uncovered and she leaves them like the sharp end of a trident sh
2. At least daily, sometimes twice depending how greedy they have been, Islas can be a bit whiffs but Skye, omg hers should carry a toxic waste label. They can be gaggingly noxious. It doesn't matter what she is eating be it boiled chicken or wet food. She has been like this since we got her.
3. Wees are about golf ball size but Skye always pees at the same spot so if we haven't removed the previous one we end up with small orange sizes.
4. Maybe 4 times a day
5. Skye is definitely the bigger girl. Isla is much more delicate. I haven't weighed them for a few weeks.both have excellent appetites although Isla is a bit more picky. Skye hoovers what ever is in her bowl but neither girl will go for set mealtimes. They like to eat and then leave and then go back again. They have their own bowls and seem to go to their own all the time.
6. Wet, applaws pate, miamor, cosma, bozita, smillia. Occasionally I will give them animonda carny but neither of them are fanatical about it.
7. They have a catmate fountain which they use however they much prefer dropping things into it. They also have 2 bowls which they do drink from. I usually catch one of them drinking a day
8.Farts, gas mask alert. Isla doesn't fart much. Skye has calmed down significantly. From the minute we picked Skye up at the breeder's she farted and I couldn't believe the stench this wee kitten produced. I was gobsmacked as Mudgekin never farted to my knowledge


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

As somebody who owns a cat that has issues with passing poop and often has conversation with said cats vet in the middle of Tesco about poo this thread doesn't offend me.. it actually intrigues me! 

*Romeo (3yrs) (Male Cat with rectal stricture):*

*1.*  Normal Poo without Meds: Usually at least 8-10cms long and very hard  not sure how to describe the colour medium brown maybe? (Can also be stained with bright red blood - which I've been told by the vet not to worry about because of his condition but to treat accordingly with extra laxative)

Medicated Poo (at the right dose):  probably like a chipolata (thin) in several pieces, soft but formed, medium brown

Too much medication:  Like thick gravy/ melted chocolate :Vomit

*2.* Without Meds: He won't poo at all or it will take 2/3 days to just do one

Medicated: Everyday at the same time - just as we get home from work/uni , Weekend - Always in the morning just before we get up

*3.* His wee can be anywhere between a golf ball lump to grapefruit size depending on how much liquid we've added to his food to keep his motions soft!

*4.* I think between 2/3 times a day

*5.* 4.1kg (is about 400g underweight but has been overweight - depends on what vet you speak too)

*6.* Wet only

*7.* Never see him drink unless it's 'cat milk' - does have lots of extra water added to his food though.

*
Button (14yrs) (Adult - Female)

1. *Smaller than cocktail sausages - 3 to 4 malteaser like lumps formed can be quite hard but other times formed and soft

*2.* 1 or 2 times a day (Never in the litter tray may I add - despite several vet visits and more than 5 litter trays in the house! - She will pee in a tray though!)

*3.* A ping pong ball size

*4.* I think around twice a day

*5. * Around 3kg

*6.* Wet and some dry on the rare occasion she asks for more food

*7.* Will occasionally drink cat milk or catch her drinking rain water but not very often

*McStuffins (11mths) ( Female)*

*1. * 2 Cocktail sausages, medium brown colour, formed and soft

*2.* 1 or 2 times a day
*
3.* Ping pong ball sized
*
4.* around twice a day
*
5.* Not sure but would imagine around 3kg or just under
*
6.* Wet only
*
7.* Will drink from water bowls (won't use water fountain)
*
*


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

mudgekin said:


> 1. chipolatas, Isla buries hers but Skye leaves hers uncovered and she leaves them like the sharp end of a trident sh
> 2. At least daily, sometimes twice depending how greedy they have been, Islas can be a bit whiffs but Skye, omg hers should carry a toxic waste label. They can be gaggingly noxious. It doesn't matter what she is eating be it boiled chicken or wet food. She has been like this since we got her.
> 3. Wees are about golf ball size but Skye always pees at the same spot so if we haven't removed the previous one we end up with small orange sizes.
> 4. Maybe 4 times a day
> ...


Hee hee I love the thought that such a pretty little girl like Skye can be so toxic, what misleading packaging!:Hilarious


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok, here goes:

1. mostly solid, the odd start solid then splat, size sausage to marbles!
2. No 2 - once a day, for the most part a night rarely during the day
3. Wees - difficult. Bonnie's seem fairly short; Clyde pees like a race horse!!
4. Can't really say how often they go, so far they've both wee'd twice each today
5. Last weigh in: Bonnie 3.5kg; Clyde 3.9kg
6. they eat both wet and dry, the dry is a measured amount 
7. they drink really well, I have one massive bowl in the kitchen for them


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Hee hee I love the thought that such a pretty little girl like Skye can be so toxic, what misleading packaging!:Hilarious


To the music of Pearl's a singer. Skye's a minger


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cocktail sausages and maltesers…sounds quite pleasant if you think about it.

I nearly added a poll..in fact I might try to do one now.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Cocktail sausages and maltesers…sounds quite pleasant if you think about it.
> 
> I nearly added a poll..in fact I might try to do one now.


Not so nice when you stand on them or open the door and smear it all over the floor though...:Wideyed


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Missy, small, dark poo, goes once a day, chipolata size, doesn't smell. pees about 3 times a day golf ball size maybe bigger. Picky eater, drinks plenty.Doesn't pass wind.

Gus and Willowbee are near enough the same, sausage size always ends up broken in bits, medium to dark brown, go twice a day, hardly any smell, pees bigger than a gold ball, smaller than a tennis ball go 4 or 5 times a day. Both Eat to live, not huge appetites, but still love their food. They both drink plenty. They don't pass wind

Evie, huge long 8" or more poo, medium brown in colour, thick chipolata thickness, goes twice a day, Pees are large tennis ball size 3 or 4 times a day. She lives to eat and has a huge appetite and drinks plenty. Here poos absolutely stink, she will pass wind but only when I'm introducing a new food.

With your poll I've ticked 'It's the cats make up' as Willowbee and Evie are litter sisters, they eat the same food yet what they pass is greatly different.

They all eat dry and wet food.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well the first one of mine to offer anything!!
This is Holly wee and poo from Worlds Best!

Wee size of a golf ball, loves to drink from the water fountain. Goes 3/4 times a day. 
Poo is firm yet give in it, if you squeeze it. Quite dark brown. She eats rubbish wet (felix, whiskas, sheba) and RC maine coon biscuits and a little ziwi peak. Poos once a day. Hardly any smell and no farts (unlike the rest of the household).

I will try to get the others as and when.

O/H has just watched what I've done and has a horrified look on his face..he walked out of the room muttering "you are disgusting!!!!"


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Well the first one of mine to offer anything!!
> This is Holly wee and poo from Worlds Best!
> 
> Wee size of a golf ball, loves to drink from the water fountain. Goes 3/4 times a day.
> ...


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Dylan
about 4" of dark brown chipolata, quite firm
usually once a day but sometimes every 2 days
slightly smaller than a tennis ball
3 times daily , sometimes twice
5kg
100% wet , sometimes with a little water added if the consistency is a firm pate
2 water bowls but never drinks from them , ( plus fountain in the loft as it was never used ), sometimes drinks from kitchen tap but I'm not really sure whether he's drinking or playing
the sausage colour definitely changes according to the food he eats, when on Royal Canin Sensitivity Control pouches it was a much paler, slightly yellowish colour, when fed wild rabbit containing lots of blood ( sorry) it was darker.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

My cats seem to have gone litter tray shy since this thread started.. I'm dying to take photos of poo and be able to talk about it with someone else apart from the vet lol


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

when I was doing my reply before ,I asked hubby what size the little balls of poo were that mischief gave off. He asked me why , I said "coz huckybuck wants to know". He said" oh for God's sake your all sick, I'm so happy you have somewhere where you fit in".







(yup I stole it)


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

idris said:


> when I was doing my reply before ,I asked hubby what size the little balls of poo were that mischief gave off. He asked me why , I said "coz huckybuck wants to know". He said" oh for God's sake your all sick, I'm so happy you have somewhere where you fit in".
> View attachment 232990
> (yup I stole it)


     :Joyful :Joyful


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

auspiciousmind said:


> My cats seem to have gone litter tray shy since this thread started.. I'm dying to take photos of poo and be able to talk about it with someone else apart from the vet lol


Mine have been all day!!! I couldn't believe that with 4 cats and clean trays - nothing!!!! 
At least Holly's started them off.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

1. Elsworth: Small pieces, varying between light and dark brown depending on food but consistency always the same regardless of food.

Elsa: More log shaped, dark brown.

Elise: Less firm and always the smelliest regardless of food.

2. Difficult to say as they have outside access but I would say all of them go once a day.

3. Elsa has huge ones, tennis ball to grapefruit sized! Elise and Elsworth probably more ping pong sized.

4. Again difficult to say but a handful of times in 24 hours. If I use Elsworth as an example he probably goes about 4 times maximum.

5. Elsworth is just over 4kg, Elise just under and Elsa is only 3.5kg max. Despite being the smallest she eats the most and produces the most waste!

6. 98% wet with some dry added in when I have it. Elsa has raw on occasion but the others won't touch it so I rarely offer it.

7. One bowl in the kitchen, a glass on the landing and a glass in the spare room. 

I never see Elise drink, Elsa will have a long drinking session once a day and Elsworth a few sips here and there, usually out of my glass not the cat glass!

They have all been deemed fit and healthy so I have given up wondering about their habits. They are all very different to one another so what's normal for one would not be normal for another.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

idris said:


> when I was doing my reply before ,I asked hubby what size the little balls of poo were that mischief gave off. He asked me why , I said "coz huckybuck wants to know". He said" oh for God's sake your all sick, I'm so happy you have somewhere where you fit in".
> View attachment 232990
> (yup I stole it)


I actually laughed out loud... My OH thinks I'm sick because when Romeo uses the tray for no2 I use kitchen roll to pick it up (he uses a scoop) and I slightly squeeze it to see how hard it is  I also tend to look quite closely to see if there are any hairs etc.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ro hasn't been yet  but phone is at the ready for when he does


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

This thread is causing me so much   If you are all very lucky, I may take a pic of Ms offerings ( I've done it before  ) and share it with you all  They are a thing of beauty


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> I actually laughed out loud... My OH thinks I'm sick because when Romeo uses the tray for no2 I use kitchen roll to pick it up (he uses a scoop) and I slightly squeeze it to see how hard it is  I also tend to look quite closely to see if there are any hairs etc.


My OH says the same about me 

I think it's quite normal, we've got to check haven't we.

I wear gloves, I dissect and inspect Ro's poo, it's not so bad now his poo is quite normal, it's easier to check, but when he had dire rear for 9 months and was going 6-7 times a day it wasn't as easy with the litter all mixed it, bit like cake mixture!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Well the first one of mine to offer anything!!
> This is Holly wee and poo from Worlds Best!
> 
> Wee size of a golf ball, loves to drink from the water fountain. Goes 3/4 times a day.
> ...


LOL!!! the poo loks like a sweet that we get over here! NUTS! WHOLE HAZEL NUTS!!!:Singing:Singing:Singing


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

sarahecp said:


> My OH says the same about me
> 
> I think it's quite normal, we've got to check haven't we.
> 
> I wear gloves, I dissect and inspect Ro's poo, it's not so bad now his poo is quite normal, it's easier to check, but when he had dire rear for 9 months and was going 6-7 times a day it wasn't as easy with the litter all mixed it, bit like cake mixture!!


Mississippi mud pies.:Joyful


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok.. So we have lift off.. Button and Stuffins have synchronised... going for a number two... As you can see the one on the concrete floor (we're renovating the house!) is Button. - She has been vet checked several times and quote "healthier than most cats her age". She is a pain in my ass though.










This bellow is Stuffins poo - In the litter tray!!!










Romeo has just been given his dose of Miralax so we should be expecting a deposit in the next 12 hours... fingers crossed


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Well the first one of mine to offer anything!!
> This is Holly wee and poo from Worlds Best!
> 
> Wee size of a golf ball, loves to drink from the water fountain. Goes 3/4 times a day.
> ...


I've just sent HB's pic to my Sister and said that I made these sweets today! she replied and said they looked yummy! I am crying laughing!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

idris said:


> Mississippi mud pies.:Joyful


:Joyful :Joyful

Just been looking through my photos on my phone, can't find Ro's first good poo but have found a few that look like chocolate sauce :Vomit :Vomit


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> My OH says the same about me
> 
> I think it's quite normal, we've got to check haven't we.
> 
> I wear gloves, I dissect and inspect Ro's poo, it's not so bad now his poo is quite normal, it's easier to check, but when he had dire rear for 9 months and was going 6-7 times a day it wasn't as easy with the litter all mixed it, bit like cake mixture!!


Oh poor Roo.. glad it's more normal now though! I'm glad It's not just me that has to do it though. The last time I saw the vet that diagnosed Rome's with a rectal stricture was a few months ago in Tesco - He's now an equine specialist and doesn't work at the practice anymore. He asked how Romeo was and how his poo's looked etc.. His poor girlfriend looked mortified lol.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I've just sent HB's pic to my Sister and said that I made these sweets today! she replied and said they looked yummy! I am crying laughing!
> View attachment 232998


:Joyful :Joyful :Joyful


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

1. The size, colour and consistency of what you view as a normal poo. (cocktail, chiploatas, little thin sausages, big fat sausages,can't think of what else to compare with)
2. How often do they go for a No 2.
3. The size of your cats wee (this is probably only gauged by those who use clumping sorry). A ping pong ball/ golf ball/ tennis ball/ grapefruit???
4. How often you think they go.
5. What your cat weighs.
6. What your cat eats (wet/ dry/ raw)
7. Do you see them drinking, how many water bowls have they got and do they have a fountain?

With 11 cats we have a lot of litter box deposits in a day! Based on Pickle and Custard as they have wildly different diets. 

1 Custard is diabetic, his tend to be chipolata size and dark brown but a bit slimy/shiny. Pickle does huge fat sausages which look more like dog poop! Dark brown and very solid but not too dry.

2 Both go usually once a day.

3 Custard goes two or three time. Pickle does 3 a day.

4 Both tennis ball sized, Custards probably a bit bigger due to his diabetes

5 Custard is 5.5kg, Pickle is 6.8kg

6 Custard eats wet food only due to his diabetes. Usually Sheba, Applaws or Animonda. Pickle only eats dried food, she is a wet food refuser and eats RC Maine Coon and James Wellbeloved. Both cats do eat fresh cooked chicken daily.

7 Both cats drink a lot. We have 4 water bowls which are 1 litre dog bowls around the house and usually refilled at least twice daily between 11 cats. Both also turn the bathroom and kitchen taps on and drip from the tap.

All 11 do similar poo in terms of colour but all vary in size from 3 or 4 cocktail sausages to large 6" Pickle poos. Womble is the only variant, for some reason he does large (golf ball sized or bigger) round ones. They all drink a lot and have a varied diet of mostly wet and dry each but several Pickle, Yoda and Rhubarb are predominant dry food eaters and Custard and Koda only eat wet food. Haven't noticed any difference between different diets.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ARGGGG, GUYS...... I have just sat down to eat my dinner and was having a HOTDOG. :Jawdrop


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> ARGGGG, GUYS...... I have just sat down to eat my dinner and was having a HOTDOG. :Jawdrop


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> :Joyful :Joyful
> 
> Just been looking through my photos on my phone, can't find Ro's first good poo but have found a few that* look like chocolate sauce *:Vomit :Vomit


Perhaps they would go well with my sweets! Ooooh stop it!!!!!!!!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

auspiciousmind said:


> Ok.. So we have lift off.. Button and Stuffins have synchronised... going for a number two... As you can see the one on the concrete floor (we're renovating the house!) is Button. - She has been vet checked several times and quote "healthier than most cats her age". She is a pain in my ass though.
> 
> View attachment 232995
> 
> ...


That top picture looks like something from a star trek film , the beasties that crawled in your ears and took over your brain.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> Oh poor Roo.. glad it's more normal now though! I'm glad It's not just me that has to do it though. The last time I saw the vet that diagnosed Rome's with a rectal stricture was a few months ago in Tesco - He's now an equine specialist and doesn't work at the practice anymore. He asked how Romeo was and how his poo's looked etc.. His poor girlfriend looked mortified lol.


:Joyful :Joyful

I used to speak to Ro's referral vet every month, always took the poo diary into work so I could discuss the previous months poo and how he was doing, I work in an open plan office and sometimes it's that quiet you can hear a pin drop, the look of horror on people faces because I was talking about poo, I found it so hard not to laugh


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> That top picture looks like something from a star trek film , the beasties that crawled in your ears and took over your brain.


LOL!!! I thought they looked like huge slugs!:Joyful:Joyful:Joyfulxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I posted this pic on Friday on another thread but think it's more appropriate for this one!!!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Not sure if I'll be able to get a picture of Romeo's wee - We use cats best litter which is awesome for everyone except Romeo who likes to dig the corner of the litter tray until it's empty and then flood the corner with wee!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I forgot about wee photos, I'll get one of those too


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Delightful topic HB but I do hope this isn't going to come up over lunch on Saturday 
Here we have:
1: chipolata size, dark to mid brown, hard
2: Once a day - occasionally twice
3: between golf and tennis ball 
4: four or five times a day
5: MiMi around 3.5kg Gracie around 3.3kg
6: raw Nurturing by Nature, Waitrose own brand wet, a few Burgess biscuits
7: one water bowl, holds around half a litre - refilled once a day and they usually drink all of it. (2 cats)
8: no wind problems and no smells from poo


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Perhaps they would go well with my sweets! Ooooh stop it!!!!!!!!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious xxx


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious Xxx

We have a wee that looks like a funny shaped weetabix


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I honestly can't decide whether to laugh or barf at this thread!

It's stuff like this that gives Crazy Cat Ladies a bad name :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

sarahecp said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious Xxx
> 
> We have a wee that looks like a funny shaped weetabix
> 
> View attachment 233001


Just been told off by hubby who has just settled down to sleep for shaking the bed laughing


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Hopefully this thread will still be going by next weekend.. we have a kitten arriving on Saturday morning to join the clan.... I haven't quite forgotten the pugent smell of a kittens poo :Wtf


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> LOL!!! the poo loks like a sweet that we get over here! NUTS! WHOLE HAZEL NUTS!!!:Singing:Singing:Singing
> View attachment 232997


. Chocolate.....mmmmmm



auspiciousmind said:


> .
> 
> This bellow is Stuffins poo - In the litter tray!!!
> 
> View attachment 232996


. Mmmmmmmm.....maltesers!



Soozi said:


> I've just sent HB's pic to my Sister and said that I made these sweets today! she replied and said they looked yummy! I am crying laughing!
> View attachment 232998


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


catcoonz said:


> ARGGGG, GUYS...... I have just sat down to eat my dinner and was having a HOTDOG. :Jawdrop


 Yummy!!!!!



sarahecp said:


> We have a wee that looks like a funny shaped weetabix
> 
> View attachment 233001


 Breakfast tomorrow for O/H


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Delightful topic HB but I do hope this isn't going to come up over lunch on Saturday
> Here we have:
> 1: chipolata size, dark to mid brown, hard
> 2: Once a day - occasionally twice
> ...





JaimeandBree said:


> I honestly can't decide whether to laugh or barf at this thread!
> 
> It's stuff like this that gives Crazy Cat Ladies a bad name :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious





auspiciousmind said:


> Hopefully this thread will still be going by next weekend.. we have a kitten arriving on Saturday morning to join the clan.... I haven't quite forgotten the pugent smell of a kittens poo :Wtf


I wasn't quite sure how this thread would go down, sorry Lynn!
So far though we are getting a lot of positive feedback so to speak.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> I honestly can't decide whether to laugh or barf at this thread!
> 
> It's stuff like this that gives Crazy Cat Ladies a bad name :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Wait 'til Saturday :Smuggrin :Smuggrin :Smuggrin



idris said:


> Just been told off by hubby who has just settled down to sleep for shaking the bed laughing
> View attachment 233002


:Smuggrin :Smuggrin :Smuggrin

OH was away last night, just got funny looks from the boys  



huckybuck said:


> . Chocolate.....mmmmmm
> 
> . Mmmmmmmm.....maltesers!
> 
> ...


He eats weetabix too :Smuggrin :Smuggrin

Think I'd rather look at cat poo! The sight of weetabix turns my stomach! 



huckybuck said:


> I wasn't quite sure how this thread would go down, sorry Lynn!
> So far though we are getting a lot of positive feedback so to speak.


Well, it's given us all a good laugh  

On a serious note, think it's a great thread, been really interesting reading :Happy


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning Poo Chatters 

This mornings offerings :Happy :Happy


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious Xxx
> 
> We have a wee that looks like a funny shaped weetabix
> 
> View attachment 233001


Crunchy nature valley bar!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ali71 said:


> Crunchy nature valley bar!


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

sarahecp said:


> Morning Poo Chatters
> 
> This mornings offerings :Happy :Happy
> 
> ...


That is massive , surely you know when that cat does a poop, the yowling must be loud.


Charity said:


> View attachment 233016


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, after catching up on this thread, we've got a blocked toilet so my morning is already CRAP!!! Hate it when weeks start like this.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

idris said:


> That is massive , surely you know when that cat does a poop, the yowling must be loud.
> 
> View attachment 233018


He walks around the house shouting his head off for about 20 minutes, then has a poo!! afterwards he runs round like a loony making strange noises   probably relieved he's been :Happy :Happy



Charity said:


> Well, after catching up on this thread, we've got a blocked toilet so my morning is already CRAP!!! Hate it when weeks start like this.


Oh no  hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Morning Poo Chatters
> 
> This mornings offerings :Happy :Happy
> 
> ...


Ooh @Soozi will like this one!!!



idris said:


> That is massive , surely you know when that cat does a poop, the yowling must be loud.
> 
> View attachment 233018


Gracie's done a whopper this morning!!! It's on it's way!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Rosso has just produced a right old steaming mess in the litter tray, I suspect he has a hairball forming... I've washed his pants and now off to dose him up with Katalax, I'll spare you the photograph!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A little comparison for you.
Little H and Gracie's chocolate bars this morning. Little H goes twice a day, Grace just once.
They both eat decent quality wet kitten food - natures menu, miramor, james well beloved, lily's kitchen
Along with good kitten dry - almo nature, feringa, applaws, JWB. Grace also has access to the others adult food too along with her freeze dried treats.

Little H is about 4.5 kg (6 months) and Grace is just under 7.5 kg (1 1/2)


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Romeo unfortunately still hasn't produced anything :Banghead 10mls of water in each feed so since his last poo he's probably had in excess of 50mls of water and a teaspoon of Miralax.. I really think the dose needs to be higher but I can't find much online about Miralax dosage.. a lot of people manage to get away with something stupid like 1/8th of a teaspoon!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I've just weighed mischief so I'm amending his figures to 2.8kg at 5/12 months ,oh and one flesh wound.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I apologise in advance....

e for this.....


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

This thread has had me in stitches. Mine use the garden and although I clean their bit of the garden twice a day it's hard to see due to being covered in soil. I haven't laughed so much in ages.

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

auspiciousmind said:


> I apologise in advance....
> 
> e for this.....
> View attachment 233077


Ooh yummy!!! Dark belgium chocolate ice cream topped with roasted nuts Mmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

auspiciousmind said:


> I apologise in advance....
> 
> e for this.....
> View attachment 233077


Seriously…is that a normal one?????


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Finally Huck's Daily offering. An average wee and poo.
He eats rubbish wet (felix, sheba, whiskas) and Royal Canin Maine Coon biscuits.
He's around 7.5 kg. Drinks well and uses a fountain. He probably only wees 3 times a day though.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Seriously…is that a normal one?????


Not exactly... He had to have an enema 2 weeks ago and we can't seem to get back into a rhythm with getting the poo back to firm but soft. If it doesn't come out like that it won't come out at all at the moment.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

auspiciousmind said:


> Not exactly... He had to have an enema 2 weeks ago and we can't seem to get back into a rhythm with getting the poo back to firm but soft. If it doesn't come out like that it won't come out at all at the moment.


Oh poor boy  On a positive it's a very good colour!!! Just needs to firm up.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

You do know that any newbies popping into cat chat for the first time will probably turn straight back around and walk out again in horror!!!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Mischief has been inside all day, it's cold wet and stormy out. I can now state he does not poop every day as previously thought.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> You do know that any newbies popping into cat chat for the first time will probably turn straight back around and walk out again in horror!!!!!!


I did point this out yesterday...

Ah well, probably best they know the score right from the off!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

god, the things I do for you

For once I'm not 100% sure but I think this must be a gipsy offering (although I'd love it to be Luna :Joyful) the wee is definitely gipsy


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

idris said:


> I've just weighed mischief so I'm amending his figures to 2.8kg at 5/12 months ,oh and one flesh wound.


I had to read that twice, I thought you'd weighed Mischief's poo!! :Smuggrin :Smuggrin



vivien said:


> This thread has had me in stitches. Mine use the garden and although I clean their bit of the garden twice a day it's hard to see due to being covered in soil. I haven't laughed so much in ages.
> 
> Viv xx


Glad you've had a good laugh Viv :Happy :Happy

I think we all have


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> god, the things I do for you
> 
> For once I'm not 100% sure but I think this must be a gipsy offering (although I'd love it to be Luna :Joyful) the wee is definitely gipsy
> 
> View attachment 233095


What a fine specimen from Gypsy!!! It's enormous!!

I bet you're enjoying it really GN


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I did point this out yesterday...
> 
> Ah well, probably best they know the score right from the off!


What do you mean......do you think other pet forums don't talk about poo and things. Puffy..if you can't get down to basics with other crazy cat people then who can you with. I do admit though, some new people may find us a strange lot.

I haven't taken any pics of Skye's poo. I don't have my gas mask anymore.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

OH got to the pee clumps before I did today  he is a bit confused as to why I was moaning that he did it.. when I usually moan that he doesn't do it!
Popped to PAH today to pick up a litter tray and welcoming gifts for our new addition who is now coming on wednesday instead of saturday! I just hope that Romeo doesn't try and use the litter tray.. he has a bad enough aim as it is... :Vomit


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Just caught on the latest developments on this thread, all your cats have been busy!! There was no offering of the poo variety for me this morning, hopefully there will be a whopper in there tomorrow to share with you all!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Still horrid out this morning so we have a result 
I'll just say he drinks a lot and he wees a lot. That's a 10p (lol)
Here is some graphic geograpgic art








It's the Colorado river running through the grand canyon. It's summer so the river dries up in places


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It look more like Niagra!!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I was taking from above so the height on that big mesa does not look as impressive as it was.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Forgot to mention this before, this morning when I was doing the trays I picked the one up from the lounge and said to holly " gosh this one feels a smidge heavy , how much litter did I put in this yesterday?
I carried it into the kitchen and put it on the worktop. Then I took off the lid. Mischief was squatting in it mid poop.lol. poor cat.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Finally had some movement this morning! Rodney was rushing around this morning so I knew he had to have one in the departure lounge. Normally he does pellets so I was very proud of him for producing this, it was preceded by much hurtling around & weird noises


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Forgot to mention this before, this morning when I was doing the trays I picked the one up from the lounge and said to holly " gosh this one feels a smidge heavy , how much litter did I put in this yesterday?
> I carried it into the kitchen and put it on the worktop. Then I took off the lid. Mischief was squatting in it mid poop.lol. poor cat.


This made me laugh, poor Mischief, can't even have a poop in peace! Oh the indignity!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ta-da !!! Here's Liddy's contribution to the thread! lol!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Love it Sooz, HB will be very chuffed with your efforts!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Soozi said:


> View attachment 234210
> Ta-da !!! Here's Liddy's contribution to the thread! lol!


I hope you've dug that up and it hasn't come out looking like that lol


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> I hope you've dug that up and it hasn't come out looking like that lol


Lol! Yeah! She has a nice patch of soil that is a lot of peat so it's nice and soft! I won't tell you what OH said when he saw me taking a photo of it! But part of his comment was "what sort of forum is this?" Lol!:Joyful xxx


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I haven't checked this thread in about a week. So I've just seen all the photos at once!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> View attachment 234210
> Ta-da !!! Here's Liddy's contribution to the thread! lol!


Well done Liddy  Auntie HB will be proud of you


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

HB would have loved that one soozi.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> HB would have loved that one soozi.


I'm attempting to get a cleaner nicer looking one! but she only does poos in the garden and not in her tray, hence the truffle look! LOL!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Soozi said:


> I'm attempting to get a cleaner nicer looking one! but she only does poos in the garden and not in her tray, hence the truffle look! LOL!!!
> View attachment 234370


Well I did get some more poo jewerly from mischief this morning but it ponged a bit so didn't hang around taking pictures of it. I think it was one of my hairs holding it together :Sorry


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> View attachment 234210
> Ta-da !!! Here's Liddy's contribution to the thread! lol!


You did it!!!
Well done Liddy, Aunty HB is very proud of your contribution!!!

I'm very impressed that apart from one, they all look remarkably similar especially in terms of size and weight of cat!!! Can't tell a lot of difference with the colour texture etc between wet/dry/raw/good/bad food and I have examined them all closely I can tell you!!!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I keep forgetting to take photos xD


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Torin said:


> I keep forgetting to take photos xD


I'll keep the thread going to remind you Torin


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

This thread is really useful. It allows single cat owners to assess the quality of their cats poo.

I just wish that it had been posted months ago. I spent ages wondering whether Dylan's poo might have digested blood in it and actually asked my vet to check. If this thread had been here then I would have realised that his poop was quite normal.

_Whispers quietly. . . ._I almost asked @sarahecp if I could send her a photo to see whether she thought that it was normal.:Hilarious


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Forester said:


> This thread is really useful. It allows single cat owners to assess the quality of their cats poo.
> 
> I just wish that it had been posted months ago. I spent ages wondering whether Dylan's poo might have digested blood in it and actually asked my vet to check. If this thread had been here then I would have realised that his poop was quite normal.
> 
> _Whispers quietly. . . ._I almost asked @sarahecp if I could send her a photo to see whether she thought that it was normal.:Hilarious


You should have done!! 

I don't think a day goes by without me mentioning cat poo!! My favourite subject


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> You should have done!!
> 
> I don't think a day goes by without me mentioning cat poo!! My favourite subject


That wasn't meant to imply that I think that you're a poo expert.:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Forester said:


> That wasn't meant to imply that I think that you're a poo expert.:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


Oh no I'm no expert!! More like the poo inspector


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I love a good poo (cat one) 
and since I've discovered clumping…well that's another story..give me a glove and a bag and I'm dancing around the house with glee!!!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I'm attempting to get a cleaner nicer looking one! but she only does poos in the garden and not in her tray, hence the truffle look! LOL!!!
> View attachment 234370


Ack Soozie, I have a box of truffles on the table...I may have to donate them now to hubby :Hungover:Vomit


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

mudgekin said:


> Ack Soozie, I have a box of truffles on the table...I may have to donate them now to hubby :Hungover:Vomit


Hold that thought Hun and just watch him eat them! Sighs with big grin on face! Lol! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just bumping up the thread for any newbies…. This was what I found this morning EEK!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 242948
> 
> 
> Just bumping up the thread for any newbies…. This was what I found this morning EEK!!!!


They are making poo jewellery now???


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

slartibartfast said:


> They are making poo jewellery now???


I shouldn't SBF but PMSL!!!!!!!


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

Ooh thanks @huckybuck - I was just looking for this thread!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 242948
> 
> 
> Just bumping up the thread for any newbies…. This was what I found this morning EEK!!!!


Was wondering where this thread had gone!

Thanks for resurrecting  

Unfortunately, no new poo's to add, just yet!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Poo jewellery would be taking crazy cat lady to a whole new level...!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I was thinking anyone fancy a game of conkers?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> I was thinking anyone fancy a game of conkers?


PMSL again - well you have to!!!!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

What have they eaten??? was the sticky thing in with the conkers?? I think a bit more fluid is needed...
If anyone gets me a SS cat poo necklace I am off this forum big time!!
I am trying to sort paypal so bear with us btw x


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

@bluecordelia the sticky thing is flying frenzy cord! http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/whats-happened-to-the-flying-frenzy.407869/


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Torin said:


> @bluecordelia the sticky thing is flying frenzy cord! http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/whats-happened-to-the-flying-frenzy.407869/


jeepers...mind you I have to hide cotton buds from Blue....so cat poop conker necklace with its own special thread. Talk about a personalised gift!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Torin said:


> Poo jewellery would be taking crazy cat lady to a whole new level...!


Especially if you actually WORE it! LOL!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Especially if you actually WORE it! LOL!


SS beware as @bluecordelia said!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

:Yuck Just eaten dinner! Will try and remember to get pics when I scoop later for all those that like to look at pics 

Love this thread :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JTK79 said:


> :Yuck Just eaten dinner! Will try and remember to get pics when I scoop later for all those that like to look at pics
> 
> Love this thread :Hilarious


Ooh glad you like it @JTK79 thought it could do with a little resurrection!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

No photos but had to share!

Over the summer my cats have been going in the garden more often than not but as it's wet luna has just done a poo in the tray and it was perfect  if anything a little soft! I'm so chuffed as she has suffered from constipation since all the drugs last year. I've been giving her miralax twice a week as a preventative measure but will now reduce this to once a week :Happy


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

A bit late to this thread, and admittedly not a new photo, but here is Woody's contribution.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> A bit late to this thread, and admittedly not a new photo, but here is Woody's contribution.


Thanks Woody!!! He knew not to get it covered in litter for the photo bless him!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I have seen poos in all shapes, colours and consitencies, I seem to spend half my life on my knees scooping poop on my Cat Sitting duties..... but have still to come across any as big as Rosso's!!!!!
(Sounds like I'm boasting there, lol)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> I have seen poos in all shapes, colours and consitencies, I seem to spend half my life on my knees scooping poop on my Cat Sitting duties..... but have still to come across any as big as Rosso's!!!!!
> (Sounds like I'm boasting there, lol)


More pics then please - we could have another comp - which cat does the biggest poo? Cat Chat pen for the winner?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> More pics then please - we could have another comp - Cat Chat pen for the winner?


Can we have different categories then? Woody would like to enter into the 'Largest' and also 'Stinkiest' categories.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I think that Dylan could enter the competition for the largest offering. Since his diet has changed from Royal Canin Sensitivity Control pouches to James Wellbeloved lamb pouches his offerings have doubled in size. They've gone from chipolatas to whopping great bangers.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Flicka would like to suggest a section for pancake rather than sausage poos. Hers always seem to have been flattened by the time I go to take them out of the tray. Maybe she buries them but then jumps up and down on top for a bit.


----------



## rfraser11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Just seen this thread. I have two kittens on the same food regime, put the younger one continues to do REALLY smelly loose poo. The older one does pretty solid sausages, lol.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> I have seen poos in all shapes, colours and consitencies, I seem to spend half my life on my knees scooping poop on my Cat Sitting duties..... but have still to come across any as big as Rosso's!!!!!
> (Sounds like I'm boasting there, lol)


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Resurrecting...Loroll we need the poo chart please....


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Here is the poop chart! Very handy I must say :Joyful


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

For those of you with young cats, how many times a day do they wee and poo?
Ernie is 17 weeks and pees around 6 times a day and poos at least once. Obviously I am happy about this as his kidneys and bowels are functioning correctly was just curious about other people's cats


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Little H is the youngest he tends to poo twice a day (morning and evening) although occasionally it's just one big one.

As for wees..I think he goes about 3 or 4 times a day though he may have gone 5 or 6 when he was younger.

He's 10 months now.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Millie and Milo are just over 6 months now, they go for a wee about 5 or 6 times a day and a number 2 about 2/3 times a day xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Liddy ususally does two biggish wees a day and often one during the night! She normally only does one poo a day, this has been the case since she was around 10 months! she's quite generous with her offerings! LOL!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Popcorn wees about twice a day and poos once or twice a day. Her wees seem really tiny though! Lol!


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

Milo pees 3-4 times a day and poos once though I've noticed that even 5g of dry will make him poo once more!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ro wees twice a day, it's usually a big long wee in the mornings, and more often than not will have 2 poo's a day and they're big ones too!! it's all that skippy he eats


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

This is the normal wee size for Ern, wee number 5 of today


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

daisysmama said:


> This is the normal wee size for Ern, wee number 5 of today
> 
> View attachment 247692


That looks about average size  that's roughly the size of Ro's second wee.

I'll try to get a pic of some wees


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> That looks about average size  that's roughly the size of Ro's second wee.
> 
> I'll try to get a pic of some wees


I expect lots of output as he's currently munching through 450g per day


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Hello old thread. Just thought I'd update with what I'm typically getting now that Flicka's settled on raw. Which I said I would do last year, and I didn't forget - it just took longer than I thought it would.

So when she was on wet I said


Torin said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> I am filling out a little bit historically (before 2 weeks ago) as I'm in the middle of changing Flicka's food so it's a bit variable atm.
> 
> ...


While now I'd say
1. There's a lot more of a range with poo now, depending on what she got to eat that day. Ranges from beige pencil thickness macaroni lengths to very dark brown/ black cocktail sausages. The former is following a bone day, the latter not. She has bone every other day, but the bone poos only make up about 1/3 of the poos rather than half.
2. Poos are every 1-2 days
3. Pees are golf ball sized, or a little bigger sometimes.
4. Pees are 2-3x a day. I now only scoop the litter tray once a day.
5. 4.5Kg
6. Raw (mixture of prey model and whole prey)
7. Still have the one bowl, still never seen her drink from it. She doesn't try for the taps she has access to now either.

And some photos from yesterday afternoon


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello poo thread, my old friend, I've come to see poo pictures again...

More pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh lordy, Can't believe this thread has reared it's ugly head again!!!!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Sorrrrry! I think this is one of my favourite threads though haha.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh no it's back ...and I looked  and even though I don't want to I'll look in again


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Its like a horror film, you know what's coming but you just have to look


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Let's all sing together:


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

With the litter attached I think they look like twizzle sticks!


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

The poo chart was the most illuminating thing I have seen in days. Ten minutes of quality time spent with the OH scoring this girl. Now I know how your poo is, Maya!


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I do love this thread


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I love this thread!! I shall not neglect you again


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Better late than never. We have one poo consisting of normally about five cocktails in glossy chocolate brown.

Pees are few ..about four?a day with morn delivery being quite sizable....
Garf drinks fresh water from the tap or just poured to his dish held by his slave.

He eats dry special for ultraface cats...has little treats and occasionally spoon of milk and lick of tuna.
He refuses anything else.
Weighs about 4 kg and we free feed him. ( though thug Scrip sometimes steals from the kitty's bowl...usually when he has healthy food instead of Purina he prefers....junkie!)

O...found the chart! Score 2. Perfect!!! Scrip is 2/3...but better on Purina! And last raw gave him a 7!!!


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Thankful this thread got revived when I had a poo question!

Maya used to be a once in 36 hours poo'er- and since moulting has started, she's been going once a day- and they're all well formed. Also it looks like she's lost a fair bit of weight. She weighed 3.7 Kg in winter and now she's about 3.4 Kg- body condition is very good and she has been wormed recently. 

Should I be worried? :Nailbiting


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sh N said:


> Thankful this thread got revived when I had a poo question!
> 
> Maya used to be a once in 36 hours poo'er- and since moulting has started, she's been going once a day- and they're all well formed. Also it looks like she's lost a fair bit of weight. She weighed 3.7 Kg in winter and now she's about 3.4 Kg- body condition is very good and she has been wormed recently.
> 
> Should I be worried? :Nailbiting


Sounds fine to me? They might get slimmer a bit? Once a day is perfect?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Once a day is good!!!!


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

I have some good news! Maya has been on MACs Salmon and chicken for a week now and she has successfully transitioned to posh food. No hiccups, no belly upsets, no blood in poo, no sloppy poo!
This is her fourth consistently good poo and I am over the moon! :Singing
PS: Garden is getting dug up and Maya finds that even more inviting to do her business.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> I've been sorely tempted to start this for ages and I know it should probably go into health but I did want to try to get as many people's opinions as possible. Since not everyone ventures out of cat cat I thought I'd set it off here and see where we go.
> 
> This is a thread about your cats No 1s and No 2s. What do you view as normal for your cat?
> 
> ...


As a human nurse on ICU, nothing bothers me!

1) Large (for her size). Dark brown. Hard, formed. Sometimes does one long one, sometimes it's two smaller. Medium sized sausage. Not usually smelly.
2) Nearly every day.
3) Difficult to say, I don't know if she goes outside.
4) As above
5) 3.65 kg
6) 100% wet. Prefers pate-style. Or small slices in gravy. Miramar pate and various purina gourmet ranges.
7) She drinks very little water, unless she's feeling poorly.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jackie C said:


> As a human nurse on ICU, nothing bothers me!
> 
> 1) Large (for her size). Dark brown. Hard, formed. Sometimes does one long one, sometimes it's two smaller. Medium sized sausage. Not usually smelly.
> 2) Nearly every day.
> ...


We need pictures lol!!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Poo is the main focus of my life ...

Riley have you been
Riley do you need to go
Riley please jus go
Riley no need to make a drama just go
Riley let's clean you up


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

nicolaa123 said:


> Poo is the main focus of my life ...
> 
> Riley have you been
> Riley do you need to go
> ...


LOL.. I completely get it. My OH works locally- a 5 min bike ride away- and checks up on Maya at Lunchtime. Our lunchtime call revolves around Maya. Did she eat? was there a pee/ poo in the box? If there was a poo, I get a poo picture! Yay!

When she is digging outside to poo, there is a pin- drop silence from us- we refrain from making eye contact and let her get on. So OH peeks and goes, "she's digging... yeah, she's squatting.... yep, poo... it looks OK... She's sniffing... She's burying... OK, I'm gonna go check."

Then its chasing Maya all around to see if she's got a clean bum, if not, we have to run behind her with a tissue, then there's loads of protests, wiggles and cleaning. I really know how it feels!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Have you had the bum being wiped on the curtains?? That was a day in poo history!


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

nicolaa123 said:


> Have you had the bum being wiped on the curtains?? That was a day in poo history!


Yewch. Thankfully no. I've had a few cardboard boxes that had poo smears all over it and a few magazines- and windowsills. I can throw the boxes and the magazines out and wipe off the windowsills.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A chance to bump it up!!!

A little horrified by what I found in either Grace or Little H's offering this morning!!! 
Have no idea where they found this piece of plastic


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> A chance to bump it up!!!
> 
> A little horrified by what I found in either Grace or Little H's offering this morning!!!
> Have no idea where they found this piece of plastic
> ...


Oh my goodness! Glad who ever did it passed it ok!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Cripes!! That's shocking. You've recently had your carpets done that possibly looks a bit like the covering of an edging strip to me .  bet your hearts pounding x


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Since his diet is different an update is needed!

1. The size, colour and consistency of what you view as a normal poo. Dark brown, firm and not wet, like cocktail sausages cut in hal, maybe totaling one and a half cocktail sausages. Zero scent. 
2. How often do they go for a No 2. Every other day
3. The size of your cats wee (this is probably only gauged by those who use clumping sorry). A tennis ball size in oko litter
4. How often you think they go. 3-4 times a day
5. What your cat weighs. 4.3kg
6. What your cat eats Raw only
7. Do you see them drinking, how many water bowls have they got and do they have a fountain? Bronn has started drinking from the dogs bowl, this is new so I'm keeping a very close eye.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Oh my goodness! Glad who ever did it passed it ok!!





idris said:


> Cripes!! That's shocking. You've recently had your carpets done that possibly looks a bit like the covering of an edging strip to me .  bet your hearts pounding x


Well mystery solved.
It's a strip of plastic covering the sticky strip of a giant plastic posting envelope. Now I know what it is I know where it was found (in the bin in the study) and the one who goes fishing in that bin is Grace!!!!!! At least I do know that was all of it phew!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

That's a relief xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I had to resurrect this thread as Matilda has been making letters with her poo in the night :Hilarious:Hilarious. I'm wondering if this is the beginning of a message she's going to spell out night by night ompus. Please excuse the surrounding mess, Rodney throws litter EVERYWHERE & someone widdled over the edge :Arghh


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh definately the spirit of England!! We are fixated by number 2's x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hahahahaha love it!!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Another one like my Millie that doesn't cover her doodies :Bag


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Hahahahaha love it!!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Another one like my Millie that doesn't cover her doodies :Bag


She never covers up, it's get in, go, then out again! Rodney on the other hand spends ages scraping everything in sight even when he's completely missed the tray


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Matrod said:


> She never covers up, it's get in, go, then out again! Rodney on the other hand spends ages scraping everything in sight even when he's completely missed the tray


Hahahaha oh can't wait for tomorrow's offering, it's like Countdown! Can we have a vowel next please? 

Milo is a "hit and run" as well, it's far too beneath him to cover up his poos, wees he does though. Weird cat. Suki is like Rodney and is in there digging and scraping for Australia, even if it's not his doings!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> Hahahaha oh can't wait for tomorrow's offering, it's like Countdown! Can we have a vowel next please?
> 
> Milo is a "hit and run" as well, it's far too beneath him to cover up his poos, wees he does though. Weird cat. Suki is like Rodney and is in there digging and scraping for Australia, even if it's not his doings!


Hit & run :Hilarious I'm stealing that! Honestly I go in some mornings & half the litter in the tray has been scraped over the edge all over the floor :Bored


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Maisy is definitely a poo and run with absolutely no covering. Tilly and tara dig like they're searching for gold!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Matrod said:


> She never covers up, it's get in, go, then out again! Rodney on the other hand spends ages scraping everything in sight even when he's completely missed the tray





Ali71 said:


> Hahahaha oh can't wait for tomorrow's offering, it's like Countdown! Can we have a vowel next please?
> 
> Milo is a "hit and run" as well, it's far too beneath him to cover up his poos, wees he does though. Weird cat. Suki is like Rodney and is in there digging and scraping for Australia, even if it's not his doings!





Gwen9244 said:


> Maisy is definitely a poo and run with absolutely no covering. Tilly and tara dig like they're searching for gold!


Hahaha loving hit & run, also stealing that!!! Millie is a bit of a hit & run, however, she tends to scratch the spare room door and sides of the tray then runs off.. no attempt at all at covering up the doodie!

Milo bless his heart covers his doodie for a good while, I think he's trying to get to the centre of the earth! But following this, after a successful cover up, he scratches the door, carpet and sides of the tray for ages!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Should we guess what Matilda is trying to spell???:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Hahaha loving hit & run, also stealing that!!! Millie is a bit of a hit & run, however, she tends to scratch the spare room door and sides of the tray then runs off.. no attempt at all at covering up the doodie!
> 
> Milo bless his heart covers his doodie for a good while, I think he's trying to get to the centre of the earth! But following this, after a successful cover up, he scratches the door, carpet and sides of the tray for ages!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Rodney is exactly the same as Milo, he digs an almighty whole in the litter then proceeds to scrape at the sides of the porch, the floor, the newspaper & anything in reach, most of the time he is unsuccessful in covering up his offerings despite spending a good 5 minutes trying :Hilarious, cats are so ridiculous!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Should we guess what Matilda is trying to spell???:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Ooooh yes!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Matrod said:


> Ooooh yes!


Damn I wish I could think of something clever now


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Blue was a poop and go girl. Iv was a digger. They both now poop n wee outside and it's great!!

I think it's Tilda cos she is a wise old girl x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh dead chuffed the thread is resurrected!!! 

Love Matilda's guessing game......T for turds????? 

Came home to an offering from Grace completely outside the box!!! Didn't think to take a pic arghhhhh


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Matrod said:


> Rodney is exactly the same as Milo, he digs an almighty whole in the litter then proceeds to scrape at the sides of the porch, the floor, the newspaper & anything in reach, most of the time he is unsuccessful in covering up his offerings despite spending a good 5 minutes trying :Hilarious, cats are so ridiculous!


Exactly what Betty does! She scrapes the door, the bin, the floor. I always know when she's done a poo, as she's ages in there, scraping for ages.

Oh, and she often goes out for a while, comes in and _then _does a poo. She also does shapes. Yesterdays were two little balls and a penis, with a big bell end.......(sorry). :Woot:Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jackie C said:


> Exactly what Betty does! She scrapes the door, the bin, the floor. I always know when she's done a poo, as she's ages in there, scraping for ages.
> 
> Oh, and she often goes out for a while, comes in and _then _does a poo. She also does shapes. Yesterdays were two little balls and a penis, with a big bell end.......(sorry). :Woot:Cat


Where was the photo??????


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

I absolutely love this thread hahaha


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

There's Klingons on the starboard bow, Jim!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Really happy this post popped up. New boy did lots of poo yesterday, the latter parts loose, but then he had been saving it up for the first 24 hours and eating like he would never get fed again so kind of expected. It is brilliant to have reference of all the possibilities! My little girl mainly goes outside but when she uses the tray it is firm, dark and small, but she is raw fed so can't really compare them.

QUOTE="huckybuck, post: 1064750969, member: 1408336"]There's Klingons on the starboard bow, Jim!

View attachment 297411
View attachment 297412
View attachment 297413
[/QUOTE]


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> There's Klingons on the starboard bow, Jim!
> 
> View attachment 297411
> View attachment 297412
> View attachment 297413


QI'yaH!!!

Lovely photo, glad to see my favourite thread back


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I really hope that's not from just one of the HBs lol!!!!


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Berties are (dependant on food type) darkish brown / skinny chipolatas / once a day (varies by a few hours each time) / wees are between golf ball and orange / about four to six times daily / he weighs c. 7lbs / eats a mix of wet and dry food / has two water bowls which are refilled four times + per day / only occasionally caught drinking.

As others have previously posted, he digs like anything - at litter, side of trays, entrance, mat, floor etc and then fails to cover poo. At other times there is an enormous mound of litter in the middle which you dig through only to discover that the poo is actually nowhere near the pile. On occasion, he leaves it uncovered for me - usually during the night so the smell wakes me up.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 303617
> 
> 
> I really hope that's not from just one of the HBs lol!!!!


Haha is this not a normal amount... Millie and Milo quite often do one like this on their own :Bag


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 303617
> 
> 
> I really hope that's not from just one of the HBs lol!!!!


Rodney can easily produce this amount on his own


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

Had some poop problems with Milo for a few days and just wanted to mention how useful this thread has been!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Precautions had to be taken when leaving a certain old lady on her own today. She's been having anytime, anywhere explosive bottom incidents :Arghh:Mooning


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I was going for a breakfast in cafe tomorrow then i read this .about sausages and inches the mind boggles ..lol.well think I'll stick with a cup of tea .lol only joking


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor Matilda!! 

Hope you can get to the bottom (sorry) of her expletives!!! 

Seriously any idea what's causing it?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Poor Matilda!!
> 
> Hope you can get to the bottom (sorry) of her expletives!!!
> 
> Seriously any idea what's causing it?


I think she got constipated & I missed the signs  she was straining in the tray last Friday then started scooting around the breakfast & there was poo everywhere :Arghh it took ages to clean her up, I've had her on lactulose since & I think she's been clearing out! We're off to the vets this morning for bloods so I'll see what they think. This was waiting for me when I got home so a definite improvement, shame it's not in the tray but at least it's solid :Cat


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

New posts here and I wish I could stop looking but I just do


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well that certainly looks a lot better. 

And not too far from her tray. She must like the feel of the bath mat???? Could you try that under her tray or take away completely?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Well that certainly looks a lot better.
> 
> And not too far from her tray. She must like the feel of the bath mat???? Could you try that under her tray or take away completely?


I used to have it by the tray to try & reduce the tracking but it got peed on too much so I put it there so they have to walk over it to get into the house & it helps a lot. The vet thinks it probably was constipation but her bowels feel fine now so I'll just keep an eye on things. Her tail & bottom look very peculiar as I had to give them such a good trim last week to get the muck off!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Matrod said:


> anytime, anywhere explosive bottom incidents :Arghh:Mooning


Not quite as glam as the Martini adverts which that phrase reminded me of!
Poor 'Tilda, better out than in girl


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Poor Tilda. The indignity of your ablutions shared!! Hope she is feeling reinvigorated now @Matrod x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Poor Tilda. The indignity of your ablutions shared!! Hope she is feeling reinvigorated now @Matrod x


She's grumpy this morning so I think another one is brewing :Nailbiting


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Oh I'm glad this has popped back up! Moril's started doing fairly nuggety poos and I'm not quite sure what this meansm if anyone can help? He's switched from 'mostly Butchers with some Smilla' to 'mostly Smilla with some Butchers', with a similar amount of kibble and whole prey raw on top. So something about the more Smilla is maybe not agreeing 100%?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2017)

Best thread! I can’t wait to contribute pictures :Wacky


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2017)

Mojo poos outside the litter box when I leave the house, and he never does when I am in. His poos are hard and in a few bits, and he always forget about the last little bit and goes running off with a bit of poo stuck to his bum, which either I have to remove or it just plops off somewhere for me to find by coming across it or stepping on it..

With Saffi, her poos changed with a better diet for sure. but now I am not so sure anymore as they have gone from looking healthy to a bit dry and sad looking (small hard bits) on the same diet! I will take pictures later


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

whompingwillow said:


> Best thread! I can't wait to contribute pictures :Wacky


I was just about to resurect this gem the other day 








He must have had his bum outside . It's a pooapillar . Never seen one this huge (15cm)  he must have been feeling uncomfy . Bloody long haired slaves and their shedding .


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

whompingwillow said:


> Mojo poos outside the litter box when I leave the house, and he never does when I am in. His poos are hard and in a few bits, and he always forget about the last little bit and goes running off with a bit of poo stuck to his bum, which either I have to remove or it just plops off somewhere for me to find by coming across it or stepping on it..
> 
> With Saffi, her poos changed with a better diet for sure. but now I am not so sure anymore as they have gone from looking healthy to a bit dry and sad looking (small hard bits) on the same diet! I will take pictures later


When you say better diet . Is it raw ? Sorry I'm a bit out of sinc with the forum at the moment to know . Small dry hard non smelly poops are the norm with raw fed cats . They utilise almost everything they eat as its what they are evolved for . So not much left to give as gifts to the slave. I would say the more dry bullet like and less stinky the better the diet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2017)

idris said:


> I was just about to resurect this gem the other day
> View attachment 334876
> 
> He must have had his bum outside . It's a pooapillar . Never seen one this huge (15cm)  he must have been feeling uncomfy . Bloody long haired slaves and their shedding .


Woah that is very impressive!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2017)

idris said:


> When you say better diet . Is it raw ? Sorry I'm a bit out of sinc with the forum at the moment to know . Small dry hard non smelly poops are the norm with raw fed cats . They utilise almost everything they eat as its what they are evolved for . So not much left to give as gifts to the slave. I would say the more dry bullet like and less stinky the better the diet.


Well then maybe it is all good! Sadly not raw, I would like to brave that one day - Mojo was on raw before coming to me and I feel a bit bad that I am not continuing that. 
But when I said better diet I meant from felix and Sheba fine flakes + Royal Canin biscuits, to ropocat venison and single protien wet foods from happy kitty or zooplus/zoobio in general
I was giving them the occasional raw as a treat - might start that up again. 
but what you said is similar to what @quotn has said, I am learning stuff all the time! Love it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

Mojo's poo

I missed a bit, so its one in two pictures! (He covers up really well..) and then one little plop not photographed as it landed on the floor in the living room - he gets too busy digging before he has finished!

















Saffi's poo 








And a closer up version of the same thing









All ok??


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Definitely - they look delicious!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Definitely - they look delicious!!!!


I wouldnt go that far... I can send you some in the post though if you would like


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

This is one of my favourite threads haha - glad it's back!


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Torin. said:


> This is one of my favourite threads haha - glad it's back!


Me too, love this thread!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not really where it should be!

Just glad it was this evening and Mr HB didn't get up in the middle of the night....


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@huckybuck :Hilarious


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Klingon's on the starboard bow....


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Haven't logged on here properly for a little while but noticed this thread had been active lately so I logged in and remembered how hilarious it was.. I have some poo photos to share.

Anyone that might remember me on here will know that my B&W cat Romeo was diagnosed with a rectal stricture when he was a kitten 6 years ago... We've managed it reasonably well - Usually ending up with 1 enema a year and a drug to increase gut motility for a 3/4 days. Well last week Romeo was showing signs of constipation. Booked an appointment with the vets straight away - she read the notes and decided to do the same routine as normal - said that she could only feel a mildly solid lump so gave him an enema. Got him home he went straight for a poo.. semi solid.. nothing to write home about. We thought we were done but a few days later he started 'hacking' assuming it was hairball we ignored it for a few hours but it got worse and more frequent without any hairball actually coming up. Vets again to be told he had a hairball in his throat and given liquid paraffin. Coughing continued, no sign of hairball.. became lethargic. Emergency vet visit - new vet decided she wanted an x-ray done. X-ray showed hairball in stomach, bronchopneumonia :Arghh and further down 'hard pebble shaped faeces" so he was a pretty sick little boy. This vet had never dealt with Romeo before and wanted to go in for manual extraction for the faeces... After a little back and forth she agreed to an micralax enema.. so I've taken some pictures:

*Picture 1:* 1 hour after enema: This is almost the exact replica of the x-ray - the vet said these were not 'passable' due to the size and his rectal stricture and wanted to manually extract










*Day 2 or 3:* Last of the 'hard stool' and the effects of liquid paraffin for the hairball









*Picture 3:* We stopped the liquid paraffin and went back to 3 meals a day with 2ml of lactulose on each meal... These are a lot harder than his 'usual poos' are so we aren't quite sure what is causing the stool to become so dry compared to normal. His food routine is : Meal + 2ml lactulose + water. He has no dry food and doesn't even have any dry treats such as dreamies. I've upped his lactulose to 3ml a meal so hoping to see better results in the next few days


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

After no poo for a week (and vomiting, anorexia and lethargy which has required hospital investigation and monitoring but revealed nothing) he did his first "poo" this morning in hospital which the nurses said looked normal but didn't dissect...

This is his second. Very small but looks normal although it is quite dark....









And this is what it actually is. Completely hair!!!!









If the problem has been the hairball all along then I expect there will be a few more of these to follow.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow yep defo a lot of hair in there! Has the vet advised any ongoing management for him? Xx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

That is one expensive hairball!!

Happy pooping H


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> After no poo for a week (and vomiting, anorexia and lethargy which has required hospital investigation and monitoring but revealed nothing) he did his first "poo" this morning in hospital which the nurses said looked normal but didn't dissect...
> 
> This is his second. Very small bit looks normal although quite dark....
> View attachment 342484
> ...


Will you be getting the furminator out HB?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Wow yep defo a lot of hair in there! Has the vet advised any ongoing management for him? Xx





SbanR said:


> Will you be getting the furminator out HB?


The vet wasn't there when I picked him up and doesn't know about this yet but he is calling on Monday.

Ceiling kitty has suggested not doing anything re diet etc until we've had the biopsies back but after that I think I will be adding some hairball food and fish oil maybe too.

I certainly will be keeping on top of the grooming - MCs they usually recommend once a week, I do every other day but will increase to every day. It's not an issue as he loves it!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> The vet wasn't there when I picked him up and doesn't know about this yet but he is calling on Monday.
> 
> Ceiling kitty has suggested not doing anything re diet etc until we've had the biopsies back but after that I think I will be adding some hairball food and fish oil maybe too.
> 
> I certainly will be keeping on top of the grooming - MCs they usually recommend once a week, I do every other day but will increase to every day. It's not an issue as he loves it!!!


I don't know where I heard this hun but I've seen somewhere that after grooming it is a good idea to wipe the cat down with a warm damp flannel to take off the loose hair. Might be worth trying? xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

The zoom groom also picks up hair loosened by grooming


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow that is full of hair. Hope more comes out now he’s started,.

When Libby was ill last year ( nothing like what Little H has experienced obviously) she was very ill and not pooping, until one big hairy poop came out 5 days later!

Better out than in hey!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

24 hours almost to the minute and we have poo no 2 woo hoo.

This is starting to look a bit more like it. Better size, better colour!

I did dissect and there's a lot of hair still but at least it's a poo poo rather than a hair ball poo.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Now that’s a healthier looking poop! Keep it up Little H



As I was typing this, I had a vision of a random person reading this thread thinking “ what the hell.....” this lot are mad!

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes me too! I opened his thread accidentally on a bus once "yes peering public eyes I like looking at photos of dissected cat poop!" This is the most disgusting thread on pet forums

Glad to see little h has healthy looking poos! And that all that hair is coming out nicely. All that for a hairball!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Now that's a healthier looking poop! Keep it up Little H
> 
> As I was typing this, I had a vision of a random person reading this thread thinking " what the hell....." this lot are mad!
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I think HB should send her photos of the daily dissected poos to the specialist:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SbanR said:


> I think HB should send her photos of the daily dissected poos to the specialist:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Don't laugh I have them at the ready to email to him tomorrow


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Don't laugh I have them at the ready to email to him tomorrow


ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2018)

One of these two has rabbit poo. Still OK? Seems a bit constipated to me?








I am not sure whos the culprit for this poo!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have been directed here by J&B thanks to my "interest" in Oscar's output. It's made me realise that there is a huge variation in normal (as previously I had my knickers in a twist about how often, how much, consistency etc.) for cat poop. Also I'll have somewhere else I can put poop photos beyond just sending them to the husband


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right, I promised @huckybuck I would post pictures. Oscar has for the past ten days or so, maybe a bit longer since it started being really warm, been pooping every 36-40 hours. This coincided with my giving him bioglan and part of his meals being bozita after he had a spate of softer, more frequent poop, once a day being ice cream in texture. So he did a giant poop last night about 9pm (I'm waiting to get a picture of one of those! They are generally well over 10cm long), we weren't expecting a poop until tomorrow morning but he did the attached at about 10am. It's paler I think as he's been having his common turkey Felix, with reindeer bozita. I'm quite impressed with it after only 13 hours, as previously when we've had this a poop this close it's been much softer. I think the darker, firmer is obviously poop that's been in his bowel longer (and I gave him a pouch of just Felix last night, as I didn't want a food battle and I think it's gone through quicker).


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh I really hope the Bioglan helps Joey! We started it properly today (had been using a pouch of Fortiflora before it arrived)x This was his late afternoon offering, I think the firmer bit came out last based on how it landed in the tray.

On the plus side, the colour isn't too bad, it doesn't make me think anything other quick transit is at play really!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right, this is one from just now, when he's not had a poop for 41 hours (which is how he's mostly been since the hot weather kicked in). Look at the size of it! Jeepers. I think he wanted to do it last night but scared himself in the litter tray, so didn't. Ruler just for @huckybuck  must be 20cms in total!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mummy mummy look what I did!!!! 

I'm so pleased I didn't cover it and I left it on the edge of the tray so you must clean it all off the sides!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That's looking much better @SuboJvR hurray! Now come on Mummy, get to cleaning


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Loving all these latest poos - that last one from Oscar was fab Mrs Funkin!!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I am finding this very exciting 

So pleased he's on the mend. (His litter is currently a mix of Oko Cats Best and Felipure, the Felipure does a brilliant job of coating the poops!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That is a great poop @SuboJvR - perhaps the Bioglan is working it's magic


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 356277
> I am finding this very exciting
> 
> So pleased he's on the mend. (His litter is currently a mix of Oko Cats Best and Felipure, the Felipure does a brilliant job of coating the poops!)


That does look much better...! I was dreading coming in here again with those squidgy poos, but curiosity got the better of me and I am glad I did.. lol


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 356090
> Right, this is one from just now, when he's not had a poop for 41 hours (which is how he's mostly been since the hot weather kicked in). Look at the size of it! Jeepers. I think he wanted to do it last night but scared himself in the litter tray, so didn't. Ruler just for @huckybuck  must be 20cms in total!


Now that's dedication! I weighed one of Rodney's massive offerings once just for interest


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 356277
> I am finding this very exciting
> 
> So pleased he's on the mend. (His litter is currently a mix of Oko Cats Best and Felipure, the Felipure does a brilliant job of coating the poops!)


Oooh they look lovely ones! Lol


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Hmm, bit of a squiffy one this morning from Joey, but still the right colour so I'm thinking it's a once off.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SuboJvR said:


> View attachment 356277
> I am finding this very exciting
> 
> So pleased he's on the mend. (His litter is currently a mix of Oko Cats Best and Felipure, the Felipure does a brilliant job of coating the poops!)


They look delicious!! A nice firm dark chocolate ganache covered in roasted chopped nuts!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> They look delicious!! A nice firm dark chocolate ganache covered in roasted chopped nuts!!


You are ready for bake off Clare! You should join, I am sure they will love your unique contributions


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> You are ready for bake off Clare! You should join, I am sure they will love your unique contributions


Now I do have a really fab idea for my showstopper illusion cake lol!!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I have a beautiful, crypto-tainted sample of Joey’s if it helps for inspiration? The yellowish rings of colitis topped with red speckles!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

:Sour:Hungry:Smuggrin Lol I dont even have any words
Tasty treats cooking up in here..


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Cully said:


> I've only been a member for 2 weeks and although I kept noticing this thread I couldn't quite pluck up the nerve. Well yesterday I dipped a nervous toe into the water.
> It's compelling. Honestly people, it was like getting sucked into a Stephen King horror story you can't put down. I scrolled page after page, then halfway through it suddenly came to me. This is the initiation test all newbies have to endure to earn the right to fully fledged membership. This sorts the wheat from the chaff!
> Images of pee and pop of every description flooded my dreams last night. Oh yes, I saw it through to the bitter end, and I'm proud to say that the experience hasn't affected me in any way this morning.
> See.............
> ...


@huckybuck !


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SbanR said:


> @huckybuck !


Is this still open for cat pee pics. If so will try and get one but very hard as she mostly pees outside. Thread appears to have been running a long time so just wondered if still needed.


----------



## baubbles (Oct 25, 2017)

How did I ever miss this thread! I had hundreds of pics now deleted on my phone when I was stressing about the poos of my two. They seem pretty normal now especially when they don't have dry for a couple of days but so darn glad I know this thread exists!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Now I do have a really fab idea for my showstopper illusion cake lol!!


Don't even go there! I know what's coming! 
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cully said:


> Is this still open for cat pee pics. If so will try and get one but very hard as she mostly pees outside. Thread appears to have been running a long time so just wondered if still needed.


Successfully passed initiation into Cat Chat Cully!!!

This thread has no time limits 

The more pics the better!!!!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

We are especially proud of this one.

"Mummy what you doing with my poo?"


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Great work, Joey! I bet your mummy is so pleased


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great work, Joey! I bet your mummy is so pleased


The smell is better too. I mean, I wasn't really offended by his lately (I have experience of giardia poops, crypto poops and just plain colitis poops) but I didn't even know he did this one. Well, I heard him digging around, but my NOSE didn't know!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

She's mostly outside so had to be patient, but yea, she used her litter box eventually.
As to your questions:
1 soft but formed.
2 once a day
3 don't use clumping but see pic.
4 probably 3-4 times a day.
5 she's 8lbs
6 wet and dry
7 one large bowl. She pats the water then drinks for a few minutes. Not sure how often but actually see her once a day.
















Sorry you had to wait so long.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

@Cully Eliminating the dry would help firm up those stools. You might want to add a probiotic too, but definitely get her on to all wet (or even some raw) and adding a probiotic can help too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oscar has had such great poops since we started the pro-biotic (he rarely eats much dry anyway, he’s all about the gravy, but his treats are dry plus the occasional biscuit, some days he will eat none, some days a few), I’d highly recommend it.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes another vote here for the Bioglan probiotic @Cully . I changed a few things for Joey and the combination sorted him right out, namely:

1. Ditching dry altogether (he had a small amount during the day)
2. Starting with the Bioglan probiotic (I made one capsule last four days initially, so just a little sprinkle)
3. Also started with hairball treats but not sure if he actually needed these. Still he likes them.

He's only got one "grain" food in his rotation now as well. Really pleased on the whole!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Does Bioglan work put cheaper than fortiflora?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I got Oscar's bioglan from Costco which was just under £30 for 90 capsules (he only has about one capsule for 4 days though). It's slightly more expensive than that on amazon (about £11 for 30 capsules). I guess it is the same if they have two bioglans per day, from what I have seen a lot of cats just have one, so 35p-ish per day?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I got Oscar's bioglan from Costco which was just under £30 for 90 capsules (he only has about one capsule for 4 days though). It's slightly more expensive than that on amazon (about £11 for 30 capsules). I guess it is the same if they have two bioglans per day, from what I have seen a lot of cats just have one, so 35p-ish per day?


I noticed they sell Bioglan in Holland and Barrett might be worth me waiting for their buy one get one for a penny offer.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Soozi said:


> I noticed they sell Bioglan in Holland and Barrett might be worth me waiting for their buy one get one for a penny offer.


H&B never have Bioglan on their penny offers
Very, very occasionally they will have it on 1/3 off. Boots and Superdrug regularly have it on 3 for the price of 2


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Soozi said:


> Does Bioglan work put cheaper than fortiflora?


I actually have IBS so I don't really think of the cost at all, me and Joey share


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Sat outside this morning with my coffee enjoying the morning sun, with my I pad catching up with all you guys, Lottie comes over to me, rubs my legs bless her, jumped on my lap for a one off cuddle how can life get any better!

Then suddenly Lottie starts making some funny noises, I'm stroking her saying everything is alright. Then she regurgitated this right on my lap!

I jumped up ( well who wouldn't want a bling black dollop on your lap)

What the hell kind of gift is this, and how many feet are there! :Wtf




































​


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Sat outside this morning with my coffee enjoying the morning sun, with my I pad catching up with all you guys, Lottie comes over to me, rubs my legs bless her, jumped on my lap for a one off cuddle how can life get any better!
> 
> Then suddenly Lottie starts making some funny noises, I'm stroking her saying everything is alright. Then she regurgitated this right on my lap!
> 
> ...


Lottie will feel so much more comfortable after that


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Oops...


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

What a considerate girl you have.:Wacky
Dunno'  Could be a half digested, mangled and well chewed small rodenty type of thingy, but then, I'm a townie.
Btw, hope she's okay and suffered no lasting effects.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Cully said:


> What a considerate girl you have.:Wacky
> Dunno'  Could be a half digested, mangled and well chewed small rodenty type of thingy, but then, I'm a townie.
> Btw, hope she's okay and suffered no lasting effects.


I think on closer inspection it was several mice :Wtf Lottie is absolutely fine, came in and wanted her mid morning snack! I on the other hand feel a little queasy


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh dear.....


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> I think on closer inspection it was several mice :Wtf Lottie is absolutely fine, came in and wanted her mid morning snack! I on the other hand feel a little queasy


Substitute 'like' for disgusted, BARF!!:Vomit


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just a minute....why did you post it on this particular thread? 
Was it because you thought that after we've been poking around cat poop and whatsnot, we must all have strong enough stomachs to withstand the shock!!:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Since this thread is for disgusting things... and not for the easily offended..
SQUIDGE and barefoot as well. EW! Mojo had a Klingon that fell off (and I stood in it :Vomit), I need to cut his trousers again.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Sat outside this morning with my coffee enjoying the morning sun, with my I pad catching up with all you guys, Lottie comes over to me, rubs my legs bless her, jumped on my lap for a one off cuddle how can life get any better!
> 
> Then suddenly Lottie starts making some funny noises, I'm stroking her saying everything is alright. Then she regurgitated this right on my lap!
> 
> ...




Ewwwwww!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> Since this thread is for disgusting things... and not for the easily offended..
> SQUIDGE and barefoot as well. EW! Mojo had a Klingon that fell off (and I stood in it :Vomit), I need to cut his trousers again.
> View attachment 359187


Bless him - he thought you might want some play dough for your next arty project!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Bless him - he thought you might want some play dough for your next arty project!!!


You dont feel sorry for me at all!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> You dont feel sorry for me at all!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious payback for what you did to his big sister


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Soozi said:


> Does Bioglan work put cheaper than fortiflora?


Regardless of cost comparison, Bioglan is an actually useful probiotic, plus contains s.boulardii which is very healing in the intestines. On the other hand forti-flora is really no use at all as a probiotic, it's main benefit is that cats, because of the animal digest (don't ask what that is) which is the main ingredient, most cats find it irresistible and it is usually used as an incentive, (for transitioning, or inappetence) in as small amounts as possible, not as a probiotic. : )


----------



## baubbles (Oct 25, 2017)

It would be difficult to top these last two pics.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lorilu said:


> Regardless of cost comparison, Bioglan is an actually useful probiotic, plus contains s.boulardii which is very healing in the intestines. On the other hand forti-flora is really no use at all as a probiotic, it's main benefit is that cats, because of the animal digest (don't ask what that is) which is the main ingredient, most cats find it irresistible and it is usually used as an incentive, (for transitioning, or inappetence) in as small amounts as possible, not as a probiotic. : )


Sorry to butt in on this, I have been reading with great interest. Should I buy any Bioglan? Also do you know if the same works with dogs?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Regardless of cost comparison, Bioglan is an actually useful probiotic, plus contains s.boulardii which is very healing in the intestines. On the other hand forti-flora is really no use at all as a probiotic, it's main benefit is that cats, because of the animal digest (don't ask what that is) which is the main ingredient, most cats find it irresistible and it is usually used as an incentive, (for transitioning, or inappetence) in as small amounts as possible, not as a probiotic. : )


Thanks Hun! I buy fortiflora to entice Liddy to eat her wet food it's the only thing that really does the trick. Just a tiny sprinkle not a whole sachet.


----------



## Sophisticat (Jan 28, 2018)

Fun thread

Fuzz has gone through so many foods and poo types! Most of my threads probably gross and poo related!

As in humans cats poop will vary with type of food/drinks/hydration state/state of health and various illlnesses/intestinal bacteria/medications etc etc etc . i have yet to get more than 2 weeks with regular poop with fuzz. With princess on homemade food she is pooping less and less smelly, and a good size and shape so i am happy with her!

Fuzz well thats anther story all together! he has recently tried felini complete and the colour of his poo has gone a green tinge. 2cm balls, soft, if there were no changes to his diet i would be very concerned however its probably copper from the supplement.

Has me thinking because copper can build up in the liver and this is dangerous ......i am not sure i want to continue using felini for every meal now 

I could write an essay on thee questions ....no time right now....

Side note- Fuzz LOVES the kids sand pit and i am tempted to make him his own for his business. Anyone use sand as a litter substitute in or outdoors?!

Can see this 'shaping up' for a poo quiz at the next cat meet 

Meow hugs


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Sophisticat said:


> Fun thread
> 
> Fuzz has gone through so many foods and poo types! Most of my threads probably gross and poo related!
> 
> ...


Do you use Fellini in already complete foods? I think that would be too much


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Soozi said:


> Thanks Hun! I buy fortiflora to entice Liddy to eat her wet food it's the only thing that really does the trick. Just a tiny sprinkle not a whole sachet.


Exactly what it is useful for. : )


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> Sorry to butt in on this, I have been reading with great interest. Should I buy any Bioglan? Also do you know if the same works with dogs?


Bioglan is an excellent probitoic, can be used for cats dogs and humans. : )


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you @lorilu


----------



## Sophisticat (Jan 28, 2018)

Whompingwillow said:


> Do you use Fellini in already complete foods? I think that would be too much


I am not feeding commercial pet food for 1 week. Have been introducing and giving pure chicken cooked with felini (before felini added heart/liver). Princess has eaten raw and she loved it. Fuzz wont touch raw yet, he is teething too at the moment and today he' offfood again and got a bit of soft stool greeny brown colour and looks under the weather again. He also had yellowy runny eyes 2 weeks ago , cloeared with drops and now back again today  .... I always think hes doing really well and then BAM he's not doing so well. I wonder if its hormones/teething/weather etc. I also hope its not the Felini because i want to feed homemade.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Sophisticat said:


> I am not feeding commercial pet food for 1 week. Have been introducing and giving pure chicken cooked with felini (before felini added heart/liver). Princess has eaten raw and she loved it. Fuzz wont touch raw yet, he is teething too at the moment and today he' offfood again and got a bit of soft stool greeny brown colour and looks under the weather again. He also had yellowy runny eyes 2 weeks ago , cloeared with drops and now back again today  .... I always think hes doing really well and then BAM he's not doing so well. I wonder if its hormones/teething/weather etc. I also hope its not the Felini because i want to feed homemade.


Sorry to hear that. its so hard when they arent right. I actually saw your post about feeding your own foods, I liked it as I was also trying to feed home made and wanted to introduce some protiens to saffi that way but the madam doesnt really enjoy my cooking! I am not sure what to advise about the Fellini and greeny poos - can you do a seperate post on that if you are worried, as the more experienced might be able to advise! I think a lot of cats are a bit blah at the moment with the weather.
Saffi gets yellowy crust/discharge in her eyes too, but its nothing to worry about in her case, its just the way she is! I am not sure about your fuzz though. I would have thought Fellini in the right amounts would be fine! But maybe not for sensitive stomachs? I am not so sure, sorry - but I hope he feels better soon and gets used to the homemade food. I sprinkle freeze dried treats and nutritional yeast on foods when they get fussy, it works until they get bored of even that! With my two, I also have one that likes raw and cooked meats, I think its because he was brought up on raw, and one that just doesnt. But I am working on getting her to like it, as I think it will be a good thing for emergencies and for more variety but its definitely a challenge and hard to persevere, as she just prefers bought cat food, I have been trying to mix it together! Hope his poos start to look better soon and he perks up!


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

In response to the poll, I think food plays a great part in the outcome! 

A lot of meat, Blk will poop less often, it will be smaller and darker, probably one log. If he eats wet cat food and meat, it will be bigger, lighter in colour less dense and usually two logs. Cat food only, he turns into a poop factory. Twice a day, very light, strings of sausages! 

We're working on a better balance right now. We had some troubles with constipation lately. It's much improved, but I don't think we have perfected the routine. So will watch this thread with interest.


----------



## baubbles (Oct 25, 2017)

@Sophisticat I hope Fuzz is feeling better soon. I think the weather is affecting mine two they're not eating as much as usual.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I love that this thread never dies


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

Is it bad i haven't enjoyed a thread this much for quite some while?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

blkcat said:


> Is it bad i haven't enjoyed a thread this much for quite some while?


SAAAAADDDD:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

The only reason I am posting this, is mojo has been SHRIEKING non stop since 3am this morning, for about over two hours.
Then he did a poo. I am so grumpy
All that, for this?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

In the interests of scientific research today I weighed Oscar before and after a poop. His poop was 90g! We couldn't see it (or I'd have taken a photo) as he buried it in the garden. 90g though! Blimey.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> In the interests of scientific research today I weighed Oscar before and after a poop. His poop was 90g! We couldn't see it (or I'd have taken a photo) as he buried it in the garden. 90g though! Blimey.


Now we Really Need To See That One!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> In the interests of scientific research today I weighed Oscar before and after a poop. His poop was 90g! We couldn't see it (or I'd have taken a photo) as he buried it in the garden. 90g though! Blimey.


You see this is why they sometimes run around the house afterwards feeling a stone (well 90g) lighter!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok next challenge!!!

Pics of AND weight of poos!!!!!!!!!!

Could be very interesting research lol!!


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

How close does the weighing need to be to the poop? Morning and evening weights are different. I'm wondering how you predict they are coming! You must be very coordinated @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’d weighed him to make sure he wasn’t still gaining weight, then about half an hour later he went to the toilet, so I popped him straight back on the scales - he’d eaten nothing in the meantime and my scales are fully calibrated NHS issue  So purely for fun but I thought it was quite a difference. Next stop knowing what’s on this thread will photos and weighing the actual poop I reckon, alongside a ruler hehe.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Ok next challenge!!!
> 
> Pics of AND weight of poos!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Could be very interesting research lol!!


And who is doing this research exactly?!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> And who is doing this research exactly?!


@huckybuck is. We can send her all our best specimen.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dr Gillian McKeith eat your heart out...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Can't believe I'm doing this! Here's Toppy's contribution a couple of days ago, not that easy to see the size but trust me it was as long as it says.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

:Cigar


Charity said:


> Can't believe I'm doing this! Here's Toppy's contribution a couple of days ago, not that easy to see the size but trust me it was as long as it says.
> 
> View attachment 362672


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

So some of you may have been following our recent adventures with food. I’m experimenting - taken Joey completely off Hills and he is currently getting Canagan tins, and whatever other good foods I can persuade him to eat (attempted Animonda Vom Feinstein again, also had a bit of Country Hunter today but not super impressed), and a little cooked turkey for tea tonight.

Joey normally poops every 12 hours give or take and his gifts are variable. Never super soft anymore than goodness but definitely some better than others, usually pretty stinky (and usually when I either get in the shower or get in bed, but nevermind...)

So since we started the experiment which was around 10am yesterday...

He pooped last night around 10pm and then not again until an hour ago!

And I walked in the bathroom and didn’t know it was there (no smell)!

I think he was so pleased he decided not to cover it so I could see. He’s so thoughtful....


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SuboJvR said:


> So some of you may have been following our recent adventures with food. I'm experimenting - taken Joey completely off Hills and he is currently getting Canagan tins, and whatever other good foods I can persuade him to eat (attempted Animonda Vom Feinstein again, also had a bit of Country Hunter today but not super impressed), and a little cooked turkey for tea tonight.
> 
> Joey normally poops every 12 hours give or take and his gifts are variable. Never super soft anymore than goodness but definitely some better than others, usually pretty stinky (and usually when I either get in the shower or get in bed, but nevermind...)
> 
> ...


He said look Mum I made a dinosaur! Lol


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

That's a beauty


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Errm, ruler?  

Excellent poopage, L'il Muskateer.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Errm, ruler?
> 
> Excellent poopage, L'il Muskateer.


Oh I don't think it's fair to judge size until he's fully grown is it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hehe, probably not  Fair point.


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

I thought this was one piece at first glance. Probably for the best it's not! It's about half a foot long. Didn't want the ruler to touch it lol










Still very much a work in progress. But a vast improvement on the infrequent small chunks of black matter he was producing a little while ago. Becoming more regular too.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Hello everyone!
I think this is the perfect thread for me considering all the poop- related worries I'm going through with snowy.

For the past few months ... On and off she's had horrible, stinky, runny dihorrea! I've tried the probiotic paste the vet gave, she was on antibiotics for 5 days to help and they did work but now for the last 2 weeks she's got dihorrea again coupled with occasional vomiting after eating food.

She's on rubbish Felix kitten but as soon as we've spoken to the vet and she's a bit better health wise I'm going to transition her over to Mac's cat food from Zooplus.

Ive attached an image of her recent dihorrea, pee & vomiting episode. The poop once she does it is very very stinky.

If anyone has gone through this with their cats or have any advice it would be hugely appreciated!

Do you think bioglan will help?

I do have a vet appointment later today so will see what the vet says.

Thank you


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

KoolK said:


> Hello everyone!
> I think this is the perfect thread for me considering all the poop- related worries I'm going through with snowy.
> 
> For the past few months ... On and off she's had horrible, stinky, runny dihorrea! I've tried the probiotic paste the vet gave, she was on antibiotics for 5 days to help and they did work but now for the last 2 weeks she's got dihorrea again coupled with occasional vomiting after eating food.
> ...


I think the fact antibiotics helped means there is something at play - bacterial or parasitic infection - but that the course perhaps wasn't long enough to stop reinfection or it wasn't quite the right medicine for whatever bug is at play.

Hope all goes well with the vet today.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

KoolK said:


> Hello everyone!
> I think this is the perfect thread for me considering all the poop- related worries I'm going through with snowy.
> 
> For the past few months ... On and off she's had horrible, stinky, runny dihorrea! I've tried the probiotic paste the vet gave, she was on antibiotics for 5 days to help and they did work but now for the last 2 weeks she's got dihorrea again coupled with occasional vomiting after eating food.
> ...


Hope all goes well at the Vets today poor little mite must not feel too well. Good luck! Let us know how it goes. Show the vet the photos too. xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I had to add this, I’m reading through this thread, when the electrician spoke out behind me “

“are you seriously looking at pictures of Poop, why on earth would anyone post photos of Poop, and your just as mad because I’ve seen you enlarge them”

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I had no answer


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

All the best for your vet visit @KoolK

People who aren't cat people just don't get it do they @ewelsh! It's one of the most interesting threads :Hilarious


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

KoolK said:


> Hello everyone!
> I think this is the perfect thread for me considering all the poop- related worries I'm going through with snowy.
> 
> For the past few months ... On and off she's had horrible, stinky, runny dihorrea! I've tried the probiotic paste the vet gave, she was on antibiotics for 5 days to help and they did work but now for the last 2 weeks she's got dihorrea again coupled with occasional vomiting after eating food.
> ...


Hi make sure you mention TF (google it) it's caused by a parasite and there is only one cure so they have to have that exact treatment otherwise it will persist. You have to take samples of poo to get it tested. One of the major symptoms is extremely smelly poo and blood in the stools.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

TF stands for Tritrichomonas foetus (TF)


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope the vet visit went ok, poor Snowy.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Ali71 said:


> Hope the vet visit went ok, poor Snowy.


Thank you 
We are getting ready so we can go soon


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good luck at Vets xx


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Update:

Just finished with the vets
He said there were two options:

1) fecal sample : just under £200
2) put snowy onto a gastrointestinal diet (recommended royal canin)

He said to start with the gastrointestinal diet until her poop goes back to normal.

Which gastrointestinal food should I try as per your recommendations? @chillminx any advice please?

How long should I keep her on the gastrointestinal diet? It is very expensive too...

He said her weight in June was 2.6kg and it's still the same .She hasn't lost or gained any weight.

He said it was fine to go ahead with the spaying and we booked it.

Thank you for all of your advice & support


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi there, glad to hear you got something you can try. They did that with our cat (not the ones we have now) and the food worked for a little while but it all started up again so we had the fecal sample done. IMO I would get that done rather than your poor cat having to suffer any longer. Our cat also saw a specialist vet (thank God we had Pet Insurance) and she suggested a cat food that we put him on at the same time as him being treated for TF and I actually cried tears when he had his first proper poo since we had him.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Burmesemum said:


> Hi there, glad to hear you got something you can try. They did that with our cat (not the ones we have now) and the food worked for a little while but it all started up again so we had the fecal sample done. IMO I would get that done rather than your poor cat having to suffer any longer. Our cat also saw a specialist vet (thank God we had Pet Insurance) and she suggested a cat food that we put him on at the same time as him being treated for TF and I actually cried tears when he had his first proper poo since we had him.


I agree. But the fecal is very expensive.
Won't the gastrointestinal diet help fix her issues?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good news that it seems to be only a dietary issue. I’m not sure what responses you might get regarding RC food but I’m sure plenty of good advice will be offered. Wishing your little one well very soon. xxx


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

KoolK said:


> I agree. But the fecal is very exoensive.
> Won't the fastrogastrointe diet help fix her issues?


If it's TF it will never resolve itself completely without treatment. The symptoms can sometimes stop with specialist food but the cat will very probably have a relapse at any time plus it is highly infectious and can pass the parasite onto other cats.

The only treatment for TF is Ronidazole and a fecal test from your vet.

I'm not saying it is TF but it's a very nasty parasite and can cause damage to the cats digestive system which will cause more expense in the long run.

If the poo is very smelly (I am talking about extremely foul smelling) and there is blood in the stool I would get your cat tested for TF.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Burmesemum said:


> If it's TF it will never resolve itself completely without treatment. The symptoms can sometimes stop with specialist food but the cat will very probably have a relapse at any time plus it is highly infectious and can pass the parasite onto other cats.
> 
> The only treatment for TF is Ronidazole and a fecal test from your vet.
> 
> ...


Its not foul smelling per se.
Its the smell of dihorrea not normal poop if that makes any sense.

Her current symptoms:
- dihorrea (on and off over the last 2-3 months)
- stopped vomiting now as of yesterday (was food)

What could it be? I'm not exactly financially able to pay for the fecal testing yet & my worst fear is having it all done only to find nothing ... Hence my prevention rather than cure attitude...


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

KoolK said:


> Its not foul smelling per se.
> Its the smell of dihorrea not normal poop if that makes any sense.


You'd know it believe me if it was TF as the diarrhoea is extreme and the smell unbearable. Maybe it is a gastro issue then so maybe go along with the specialist food suggestion and if that doesn't work then take the sample route. Giardia is a another common one.

Wishing you good luck and hope your lovely cat gets better soon.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Burmesemum said:


> You'd know it believe me if it was TF as the diarrhoea is extreme and the smell unbearable. Maybe it is a gastro issue then so maybe go along with the specialist food suggestion and if that doesn't work then take the sample route. Giardia is a another common one.
> 
> Wishing you good luck and hope your lovely cat gets better soon.


Hmm then I definitely think it's not TF mainly because the smell is just a little bit smellier than her normal poop. But it does go away after a few minutes.

Has anyone had any experience with RC gastrointestinal diet?

Thank you


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Burmesemum said:


> You'd know it believe me if it was TF as the diarrhoea is extreme and the smell unbearable. Maybe it is a gastro issue then so maybe go along with the specialist food suggestion and if that doesn't work then take the sample route. Giardia is a another common one.
> 
> Wishing you good luck and hope your lovely cat gets better soon.


The vet said the same thing... He said diet is everything & to change that to the gastrointestinal one and see if she gets better.

I'll think about it but would really like to see if anyone here has had any luck with it..?

Thank you


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Any further updates will be on her dedicated thread: Snowy's health diary

Please feel free to give me your opinion.
I do really need some advice everyone 

Thank you


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hopefully the fecal tests will determine if there is a parasite or bacterial infection and that can be treated with appropriate meds then.
I would also be questioning giardia and campylobactor etc - none of which will clear up on their own. 

In the meantime a gastro diet should be gentler on the tummy.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Hopefully the fecal tests will determine if there is a parasite or bacterial infection and that can be treated with appropriate meds then.
> I would also be questioning giardia and campylobactor etc - none of which will clear up on their own.
> 
> In the meantime a gastro diet should be gentler on the tummy.


I don't want to have to do both because I financially won't be able to :-(
I'm thinking of getting the fecals done once I have the money next week from the lab @chillminx recommended.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Hopefully the fecal tests will determine if there is a parasite or bacterial infection and that can be treated with appropriate meds then.
> I would also be questioning giardia and campylobactor etc - none of which will clear up on their own.
> 
> In the meantime a gastro diet should be gentler on the tummy.


How is giardia treated after being diagnosed???
My vets keeps saying it may be giardia and to get a fecal done...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

KoolK said:


> How is giardia treated after being diagnosed???
> My vets keeps saying it may be giardia and to get a fecal done...


I think it's metronidazole???


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

KoolK said:


> How is giardia treated after being diagnosed???
> My vets keeps saying it may be giardia and to get a fecal done...


I think there are two different treatments for giardia - metronidazole (flagyl) or panacur.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Burmesemum said:


> I think there are two different treatments for giardia - metronidazole (flagyl) or panacur.


And both work to 100% get rid of it?
It's not a lifelong illness ... I hope not!?


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

KoolK said:


> And both work to 100% get rid of it?
> It's not a lifelong illness ... I hope not!?


I think they usually try the Panacur first that's just a paste I think (I think you can buy it from Amazon) that you need to give them and if that doesn't work then they will use the metronidazole and that should clear it up.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Can giardia affect humans? If so... How?
Also, just to add... She was on a diet of metrobactin for 5 days in June which helped but then after a few weeks she was back to having dihorrea.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Burmesemum said:


> I think they usually try the Panacur first that's just a paste I think (I think you can buy it from Amazon) that you need to give them and if that doesn't work then they will use the metronidazole and that should clear it up.


So can't I just buy the paste now?
But then again I don't even know if it's giardia...


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

KoolK said:


> Can giardia affect humans? If so... How?
> Also, just to add... She was on a diet of metrobactin for 5 days in June which helped but then after a few weeks she was back to having dihorrea.


I'm not an expert or anything but from what I can remember I think it can. I've just googled and this is what it says:

Giardia can live in the intestines of cats, dogs or humans and may be transmitted from pets to humans and vice-versa. The parasite will affect the cat's immune system and the pet can become susceptible to secondary diseases.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

KoolK said:


> So can't I just buy the paste now?
> But then again I don't even know if it's giardia...


I would do everything under supervision and guidance of a vet


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

We treated two cats for giardia and it needed a full course of metronidazole plus anti-parasite meds (panacur) alongside. I can’t remember the specifics but I’m sure it was two weeks of antibiotics, maybe five days panacur.

There’s no sense treating for something when you are just guessing. Joey’s regime involved something entirely different called Tylosin for a different parasite.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If it was/is Giardiasis that Snowy had/has it can be difficult to get rid of, as the Giardia cysts can live in the home environment for weeks, especially damp areas such as bathroom or kitchen floors.

There is a strict cleaning protocol to follow when dealing with Giardia infection, i.e. emptying out litter trays as soon as they have poo in, bleaching them and filling with fresh unused litter. Some people find it easier to use the disposable litter trays and just wrap them and the used litter in a plastic bag and dump them in the outside bin.

Also cleaning hard floors every day with a steam cleaner is important and drying them thoroughly. . If you didn't do all this, it's possible Snowy could've reinfected herself (if she did have Giardiasis I mean...which she may not have anyway).


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My gut feeling (excuse the innuendo) is if she hasn’t cleared up with the gastro food in just a couple of days then something else is going on. 

Then I would def be trying to find out ASAP what’s causing it. 

I would also want to be monitoring her hydration closely if she’s still got dire rear and vomiting.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

chillminx said:


> If it was/is Giardiasis that Snowy had/has it can be difficult to get rid of, as the Giardia cysts can live in the home environment for weeks, especially damp areas such as bathroom or kitchen floors.
> 
> There is a strict cleaning protocol to follow when dealing with Giardia infection, i.e. emptying out litter trays as soon as they have poo in, bleaching them and filling with fresh unused litter. Some people find it easier to use the disposable litter trays and just wrap them and the used litter in a plastic bag and dump them in the outside bin.
> 
> Also cleaning hard floors every day with a steam cleaner is important and drying them thoroughly. . If you didn't do all this, it's possible Snowy could've reinfected herself (if she did have Giardiasis I mean...which she may not have anyway).


By some miracle, my dad managed to get Cameron clear of giardia without going to such extremes. He is ever so fussy with the litter tray, mind, and Cameron always departed the area swiftly! He had a long course of treatment too which covered the risk of reinfection from cleaning himself I guess.

I say miracle but - if he hadn't have got it clear, I think the boys would've gone back to Cats Protection as dad wouldn't have managed with it. Mind you, CP should've perhaps got them cleared first !


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

chillminx said:


> If it was/is Giardiasis that Snowy had/has it can be difficult to get rid of, as the Giardia cysts can live in the home environment for weeks, especially damp areas such as bathroom or kitchen floors.
> 
> There is a strict cleaning protocol to follow when dealing with Giardia infection, i.e. emptying out litter trays as soon as they have poo in, bleaching them and filling with fresh unused litter. Some people find it easier to use the disposable litter trays and just wrap them and the used litter in a plastic bag and dump them in the outside bin.
> 
> Also cleaning hard floors every day with a steam cleaner is important and drying them thoroughly. . If you didn't do all this, it's possible Snowy could've reinfected herself (if she did have Giardiasis I mean...which she may not have anyway).


Do you think I should still put her on the gastrointestinal diet?

Should I even buy the royal canin food?

I could buy the 48 pack which would last me about 3 weeks... Is that long enough?

Then once I have the money I will pay the £100 for the tests from the lab you recommend as soon as possible.

Then once the results arrive, I'd have to pay for a consultation and then the actual treatment.

All in all it will be approx under £200 if I'm lucky.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry if you have mentioned this before @KoolK but do you have pet insurance? If so, this type of issue should be covered...

Personally I'd go for the tests, I appreciate the fees in the short term but it would be better to find out what's wrong and treat appropriately. If it's still going on after a few weeks on the RC food then you may end up paying just as much with further repeat visits to get to the bottom of it? Just my personal view.

I appreciate if you haven't got insurance that its tough on the purse, would the vet possibly let you pay in instalments?

Wishing you all the best


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

KoolK said:


> Do you think I should still put her on the gastrointestinal diet?
> 
> Should I even buy the royal canin food?
> 
> ...


In your position I would start by feeding only plain cooked chicken until her bowel settles. At the moment she is bleeding inside, she must be very uncomfortable.

Then yes I would try RC Gastro but don't buy so much in case she doesn't like it. Can your vet order some in for you?


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> In your position I would start by feeding only plain cooked chicken until her bowel settles. At the moment she is bleeding inside, she must be very uncomfortable.
> 
> Then yes I would try RC Gastro but don't buy so much in case she doesn't like it. Can your vet order some in for you?


Yes but it's cheaper online... 
Can't get the tests ordered until next week.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

KoolK said:


> Yes but it's cheaper online...
> Can't get the tests ordered until next week.


If Snowy doesn't like it though, it'll be money down the drain. I would advise you buy a few pouches from the vet first (my vet would sell to us per pouch) to check she does before you commit to spending so much on it.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> If Snowy doesn't like it though, it'll be money down the drain. I would advise you buy a few pouches from the vet first (my vet would sell to us per pouch) to check she does before you commit to spending so much on it.


The vet only offered us a box of 48 & no less for just under £40...
I'll try the plain chicken since she likes that for a few days.
Then next week I'll have the money and will order the tests.
How long until the tests arrive after ordering? And how do I return the samples back to them?


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

KoolK said:


> The vet only offered us a box of 48 & no less for just under £40...
> I'll try the plain chicken since she likes that for a few days.
> Then next week I'll have the money and will order the tests.
> How long until the tests arrive after ordering? And how do I return the samples back to them?


Ah okay. Just under £40 doesn't sound too bad to be honest for the food, considering it's in a physical store and no delivery to pay.

I ordered Royal Canin Gastrointestinal for around £11.50 a box of 12 from Fetch.

https://fetch.co.uk/royal-canin-vet...oNK90zL6nJK9p7eBV_caAkiVEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

They do next day delivery with an hour slot but you only get free delivery above £29.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> Ah okay. Just under £40 doesn't sound too bad to be honest for the food, considering it's in a physical store and no delivery to pay.
> 
> I ordered Royal Canin Gastrointestinal for around £11.50 a box of 12 from Fetch.
> 
> ...


Oh okay thank you
I did see that online when I was researching

Quick Question: Snowy has been scratching and I haven't got any flea treatment so I was wondering under her current circumstances (dihorrea etc) would it still be okay for me to quickly bathe her with baby shampoo and flea comb her?

She does stink and her coat looks dirty.

Or should i not...?

Thank you


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

When we have stomach problems, our vet would say we could have the Royal Canin pouches or make boiled chicken and rice at home instead (never could get any rice down him, chicken was fine though). I'd see how you go for a day or two if it's a real struggle.

They would also sell me 2 pouches at a time to start off and sold it in boxes of 12. If you want to go that route, I'm wondering if it's worth a phone call just to ask of they would sell you a few.

I see Waitrose pet sell them in 4s and have free click and collect, but only over £40 spend. Which doesn't help so much unless you have other things to buy. Last time I was searching, some of the perception food worked out cheapest from there with a code.

I don't think you need to bath your cat for fleas. Just keep on top of the combing and have some soapy water ready to dunk them in. Maybe use a flannel if there's really icky bits. I don't feel baths are necessary and would be super stressful.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

blkcat said:


> When we have stomach problems, our vet would say we could have the Royal Canin pouches or make boiled chicken and rice at home instead (never could get any rice down him, chicken was fine though). I'd see how you go for a day or two if it's a real struggle.
> 
> They would also sell me 2 pouches at a time to start off and sold it in boxes of 12. If you want to go that route, I'm wondering if it's worth a phone call just to ask of they would sell you a few.
> 
> ...


How long can I keep her on the cooked chicken for?

Thank you


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

KoolK said:


> How long can I keep her on the cooked chicken for?
> 
> Thank you


Not indefinitely without supplements (something you can look into if it helps). But you should hopefully have you test results back and be able to speak to your vet again in a week. Give you a little breathing space till you know what your next move is.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

blkcat said:


> Not indefinitely without supplements (something you can look into if it helps). But you should hopefully have you test results back and be able to speak to your vet again in a week. Give you a little breathing space till you know what your next move is.


So I can Leave her on it for a week?


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

KoolK said:


> So I can Leave her on it for a week?


I don't have any medical background, just speaking from my own experience. I would guess that would be okay in a pinch. If it's not helping after a few days, obviously go back and ask about the Royal Canin.


----------



## kecap (Aug 4, 2018)

Sorry for bringing this thread up again  but I have been stalking it and as a first time cat owner it has been really useful!

I have been trying to vary my kitten’s food and while he is eating Mac’s kitten with gusto, I think it’s been making his poo slightly soft (posted about this on the Nutrition forum but can’t post links). I came home today to a house that was stinking to high heavens and found he had done a poop that is akin to a WW2 torpedo sticking out of an Essex beach..... so obviously I picked it up (with a paper towel) and had a squeeze. 

Most of it is firm but there was one bit that was definitely splodgy. I think Macs may be a bit too rich/oily for him. Should I stop this food altogether? Or feed it every other meal instead? He does love it and it is pretty good quality. 

Sorry for the long post and thanks


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think Mac's is good and it's wet so I would stick with it. 

Has your kitten been wormed recently? 

Are you giving any particular treats, dry food or milk as well as his food? Could be something else that is making it a bit soft. 

Having said that I think slightly soft is better than rock hard!!!


----------



## kecap (Aug 4, 2018)

Actually we treated him with some
Droncit this morning (which he then attempted to lick off, flexible little thing he is). Not sure if that could cause anything. The soft bit (about 10% of the entire poop volume) of was really sloppy though, it started to soak through the paper towel. 

Have been giving him some hair ball treats to distract him while I cook. He has a bit of Lily’s kitchen dry usually but my husband loves giving him dry food because I think (i) it’s easier to handle and (ii) he hates the smell of wet so he may be having more than what I think! Someone needs to be told off......

Think I’ll start to eliminating each thing for a while to investigate


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

kecap said:


> Actually we treated him with some
> Droncit this morning (which he then attempted to lick off, flexible little thing he is). Not sure if that could cause anything. The soft bit (about 10% of the entire poop volume) of was really sloppy though, it started to soak through the paper towel.
> 
> Have been giving him some hair ball treats to distract him while I cook. He has a bit of Lily's kitchen dry usually but my husband loves giving him dry food because I think (i) it's easier to handle and (ii) he hates the smell of wet so he may be having more than what I think! Someone needs to be told off......
> ...


I think if it were the Macs, assuming it's say 90% of his diet, you could expect 90% wet poop and 10% not. That is, if it's mainly what his system is digesting it would have the most impact - so, potentially, whatever you're doing is 90% good !

Sometimes my Joey has a softer tail end on his stools. I dunno if it's much of a cause for concern, I mean, kittens can't have too long a bowel right, is it just peristalsis carrying along a bit that's less well processed maybe?

All that said, minimising the dry would be good. Perhaps you could suggest to your husband that he's only allowed cereal coz meat smells and see what he thinks???  

Oh and the Droncit could definitely be playing a part!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If he does have worms that could cause it.

The hair ball treats are designed to have oils and fibre so too many of those I would say could def be contributing. 

Wet is best but I do feed a teeny bit of dry as a treat (teaspoonful for MCs) however I only give the best dry food such as thrive or applaws. Some of the lesser quality stuff has sugars, grain and oil etc so could cause softer stools too. 

My lot tend to be like SuboJvR’s and if they are a bit soft it’s usually at the end.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> I think if it were the Macs, assuming it's say 90% of his diet, you could expect 90% wet poop and 10% not. That is, if it's mainly what his system is digesting it would have the most impact - so, potentially, whatever you're doing is 90% good !
> 
> Sometimes my Joey has a softer tail end on his stools. I dunno if it's much of a cause for concern, I mean, kittens can't have too long a bowel right, is it just peristalsis carrying along a bit that's less well processed maybe?
> 
> ...


I agree with @SuboJvR 
My cat sometimes has a bit of a softer poop at the end . She is now on Mac's so we will see how it goes.

Honestly Mac's is a great food.

Good luck!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

kecap said:


> Sorry for bringing this thread up again  but I have been stalking it and as a first time cat owner it has been really useful!
> 
> I have been trying to vary my kitten's food and while he is eating Mac's kitten with gusto, I think it's been making his poo slightly soft (posted about this on the Nutrition forum but can't post links). I came home today to a house that was stinking to high heavens and found he had done a poop that is akin to a WW2 torpedo sticking out of an Essex beach..... so obviously I picked it up (with a paper towel) and had a squeeze.
> 
> ...


How could you post such a wonderfully descriptive picture of his poop:Hilarious and NOT POST AN ACTUAL PIC?????!! :Jawdrop


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Well now you mention poop... I've got a wonderful present for all of you!

Snowy has clearly been loving Mac's and I 100% recommend it!

We are only on day 2 but her poop has gotten much better!

I've attached two images.
One is the BEFORE (before the Mac's was introduced and fed) and one is the AFTER (taken today, on day 2 of feeding her the Macs)

Sorry in advance!

P.S: she has just had a feacal due to her recurrent dihorrea.
Her AFTER poop is darker than normal as the food was just introduced and she was on cooked chicken before 

She stopped popping 2 days ago so this poop was after 2-3 long days LOL 

Enjoy!


----------



## kecap (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks @huckybuck @SuboJvR @KoolK for your input! I'll keep an eye on him (not the cat but the husband!!!!). I do leave some out during work hours for a snack, maybe 10gms worth but husband gets home before me and panics if there is no food so immediately tips a ton of dry into his bowl :Banghead

When he is fed Macs he really can put away a lot so its good to know that the softer poops may be some stuff that didn't get a chance to get processed due to sheer volume he is eating. He picks at Nature's Menu kitten, which is the other brand he's being fed atm.

@SbanR noted! Actually it's been a bit of a battle trying to clean his litter box. He has a covered tray and when I open it he HAS to climb in there to have a good sniff. If I am lucky he also does a pee/poop, all the while maintaining eye contact. I thought cats liked their privacy while doing their business! Never used to be like this (we have had him for a month only though) but now a simple search, scoop and destroy mission can take 15 minutes. With yesterday's poop it was only half buried so was concerned he was gonna step all over it. I agree, pictures would have been good because it was HUGE.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

kecap said:


> Thanks @huckybuck @SuboJvR @KoolK for your input! I'll keep an eye on him (not the cat but the husband!!!!). I do leave some out during work hours for a snack, maybe 10gms worth but husband gets home before me and panics if there is no food so immediately tips a ton of dry into his bowl :Banghead
> 
> When he is fed Macs he really can put away a lot so its good to know that the softer poops may be some stuff that didn't get a chance to get processed due to sheer volume he is eating. He picks at Nature's Menu kitten, which is the other brand he's being fed atm.
> 
> @SbanR noted! Actually it's been a bit of a battle trying to clean his litter box. He has a covered tray and when I open it he HAS to climb in there to have a good sniff. If I am lucky he also does a pee/poop, all the while maintaining eye contact. I thought cats liked their privacy while doing their business! Never used to be like this (we have had him for a month only though) but now a simple search, scoop and destroy mission can take 15 minutes. With yesterday's poop it was only half buried so was concerned he was gonna step all over it. I agree, pictures would have been good because it was HUGE.


You have a wonderful way with words I look forward to reading more of your posts in the future


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SbanR said:


> You have a wonderful way with words I look forward to reading more of your posts in the future


Me too!!

Glad things are looking a bit better poo wise.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Hello again 

The Mac's seems to be doing wonders for Snowy's poop...

Attached is an image taken a few minutes ago (sorry in advance!)

Also, the OKO plus litter arrived and is currently in use.

So far it's okay... I'm not that impressed with the clumping though 

Snowy did a wee and it didn't clump very well and was still soggy and unclumped after maybe 2 minutes (maybe it clumps properly after a certain amount of time...?).

The smell on the other hand was gone. I could obviously smell the new poop that had just been done but no wee! Just a woody smell 


Attached is an image of the litter in her litter tray 

Thank you


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

KoolK said:


> Hello again
> 
> The Mac's seems to be doing wonders for Snowy's poop...
> 
> ...


That sounds strange about the clumping. Make sure you have plenty in the tray to allow a wee to turn into a ball (so there's enough depth) and you can throw litter over the top of a wee as well which may help it to clump.

But, as it's not clay or mineral, it won't clump in the same way as such litters, as it's wood based. It sort of forms a gel which you want to get your scoop underneath in one go.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> That sounds strange about the clumping. Make sure you have plenty in the tray to allow a wee to turn into a ball (so there's enough depth) and you can throw litter over the top of a wee as well which may help it to clump.
> 
> But, as it's not clay or mineral, it won't clump in the same way as such litters, as it's wood based. It sort of forms a gel which you want to get your scoop underneath in one go.


Thank you very much for replying 

Yes, you're right... It did form a gel like ...
Maybe it's because I'm not used to it having used clay for a really long time .

Yes, I made sure it was deep enough to cover etc.

Thank you 

How is Joey doing today?


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

KoolK said:


> Thank you very much for replying
> 
> Yes, you're right... It did form a gel like ...
> Maybe it's because I'm not used to it having used clay for a really long time .
> ...


It's a compromise between the smell of wood, and the clumping of mineral litters. Because true Wood pellets just turn to sawdust which makes wees hard to deal with!

Joey is ok - loose stool for the day after a really big poop yesterday which he was working on for 30 hours lol - so he's having some cooked turkey mince tonight!


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> It's a compromise between the smell of wood, and the clumping of mineral litters. Because true Wood pellets just turn to sawdust which makes wees hard to deal with!
> 
> Joey is ok - loose stool for the day after a really big poop yesterday which he was working on for 30 hours lol - so he's having some cooked turkey mince tonight!


True... It is better than wood pellets.
Thank you 

Aww... Bless Joey!
Same thing happened with Snowy 3 days ago! She kept it in for 2 whole days and then finally did a poop yesterday 

Hope you have a great night !


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@KoolK

I use a combination of a wood pellet clumper Cats Best Nature's Gold which is similar to Oko but more pellet like And Worlds Best which is a finer natural clumper. 
The WB clumps well but tracks badly, the NG doesn't clump quite so well but holds the WB down a bit. The combo works well for me.


----------



## Mavis Garland (Sep 6, 2018)

Our George poos like we would expect a small dog would do. The pee is like a hocky puck in the clumping kitty litter.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Kitten pooh!
Forgive me for the dirty looking scoop.....trays are only shallow filled so tiny wees are gluing to base of tray and need to be scraped off hence the gunky scoop


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

Update:

So snowy since the day we found her (yesterday I think...) She has been weeing and it's red-ish.

She keeps going to her litter box for a wee / a poop. She's not finishing all her food as usual

This morning she vomited some food from yesterday

Also her poop has become kind of watery and un-formed. She pooped outside the litter box. I've attached some images.

Thought someone may be able to tell me what's going on...

Her appointment is this week.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think I saw your other thread and it sounds like she has now been wormed and treated for E. coli poor girl. 

Fingers crossed she’s feeling better now and not visiting the tray quite so often. 

The reddish wee sounds like cystitis or a bladder infection so fingers crossed the vets treated her for that too.


----------



## KoolK (May 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I think I saw your other thread and it sounds like she has now been wormed and treated for E. coli poor girl.
> 
> Fingers crossed she's feeling better now and not visiting the tray quite so often.
> 
> The reddish wee sounds like cystitis or a bladder infection so fingers crossed the vets treated her for that too.


Thank you 
I very much appreciate your kindness and reply 

The other thread is titled :

Snowy health diary and updates

Thank you again


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ollie's contribution, after a 38 hour wait










New( ish) litter tray


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ollie, that’s an Oscar sized poop! I bet you were pleased to squeeze that one out


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

It came out very easily Mrs F


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Only on Cat Chat can you be laughing at pics like this at 5am!! I've missed this place........


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

A normal sized daily offering @Mrs Funkin


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

First outdoor poo . Sadly, he hasn't the faintest clue how to bury it


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh. As I was away, husband said he thought Oscar must have pooped in the garden yesterday as he didn't use his tray. I've just come in and he's found it...unburied! He thinks the boy was disturbed yesterday, as he saw him in his wee'ing area then running up the tree. Weird he pooped where he sometimes wees though.

Now Ollie, I'm not surprised you didn't bury that, your Mummy didn't see fit to break up the big pieces of soil for you did she  Maybe you need to take a little shovel out with you, young man, so you can dig a hole first (can you imagine the cuteness!).


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Like one of the seven dwarfs @Mrs Funkin ? That'll be too much hard work; Ollie only wants to sleep, play


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So. We've had a few weirdy poop days, normally Oscar is about every 36 hours (sometimes up to 42 hours but usually not). When I was away last weekend, he was very odd with poop, husband wasn't sure if he'd pooped, he went 48+ hours between poops from his poop on Friday evening, there was one at some point outside on Sunday or Monday (I was away), then I saw him go outside for a poop on Wednesday early evening, then Friday early evening. He pooped today about 12.30 (again, outdoors), then I watched him circling around and digging about 15.30, then husband watched him through binoculars from inside and watched him squeeze out a pretty big poop. I was a bit sad he was circling around, it must have been bothering him. However, when he pooped, the end of it was softer, so I'm hopeful that he has cleared himself out now. Poor little chap.

He must have been pooping outside as it's been uncomfortable. On the plus side, before he did the second poop he came to the utility looking for his tray but I was about to clean it out, so he didn't like the look of it. 

I didn't even get any photos  Two decent poops in three hours though, crikey!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I hope there were no windows overlooking hubby watching through binoculars!:Woot Wouldn't want to have him reported to the police:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wondering if it’s worth trying the egg yolk lecithin - wouldn’t do any harm and might help him be a bit more regular naturally. Little H is on 1 600mg capsule a day though I started him on half. He eats the powder as is lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes, I think maybe so, HB. May I ask which one you use/where you buy from please? Thank you  I've stopped his Bioglan currently to see if that will make a difference. I do wonder how people get on when their cats don't use a tray indoors, I don't think I'd cope very well not knowing what's going on. Actually I *know* I wouldn't cope.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

https://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/swa...QZoEKyY_aXBpaYfbQBryrpCFUnhva5bBoCL08QAvD_BwE

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Swanson-Yolk-Lecithin-600mg-Capsules/dp/B003OCAZTM

I've bought the amazon one before and just sprinkled the powder into a dish - LH just licks it up. Ordered it again from amazon but it's taking a while so placed an order for the health monthly one too so will see which gets here first.

I might have to put it on repeat ordering whichever as I'm convinced it's helping a lot,


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve often wondered whether a lot of dire rear/hairball/digestive issues go un detected when the cat is outdoors a lot - there’s no way of knowing what poo is like or if they are sick etc etc

Also just how effective statistics are when studying the same if they use out door cats in the studies.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah! A poop in the upstairs tray after only 31 hours - and a nice poop at that  good boy Oscar Woo.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I've been trying to get a snap for a while

This is pretty much Joey's base line now, once per day. Usually there's one long one and another little bit, today I think he was trying to make a pattern!

It makes me very happy both the consistency and frequency


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

What a difference for Joey, wow @SuboJvR - perfect  Good boy, l'il Joey.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SuboJvR said:


> I've been trying to get a snap for a while
> 
> This is pretty much Joey's base line now, once per day. Usually there's one long one and another little bit, today I think he was trying to make a pattern!
> 
> ...


Wow those look utterly delicious!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Wow those look utterly delicious!!!


Weirdo!!!!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Wow those look utterly delicious!!!





oliviarussian said:


> Weirdo!!!!!!


:Hilarious


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

We are all very proud of products like these 

But he can cover them sometimes.... I wouldn't mind (no smell at all mind coming home to such gifts)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right, I think someone is brewing another hair ball as he is in the grass again 

I've been scared to post these pictures, don't know why really, probably just because I worry too much. Anyway, I was at work on Tuesday and husband texted me a photo of Oscar's poop and a little "vom". I don't think he constipated, he's been going regularly and it's firm but not rock hard. On Tuesday he pretty much refused brekkie, only ate 40g, then this was at 2pm. I was a bit worried as I think it has a pinkish tinge but it was 6 hours after he'd only eaten a very small amount. Anyway, poop tonight has grass in it, this poop from Tuesday was ok too I think from what I can see.

He's been okay, no heaving or anything. Vet did say back in April that he has an exaggerated gag reflex - but I don't really want him on omeprazole forever, do I?

I dunno...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 375975
> Right, I think someone is brewing another hair ball as he is in the grass again
> 
> I've been scared to post these pictures, don't know why really, probably just because I worry too much. Anyway, I was at work on Tuesday and husband texted me a photo of Oscar's poop and a little "vom". I don't think he constipated, he's been going regularly and it's firm but not rock hard. On Tuesday he pretty much refused brekkie, only ate 40g, then this was at 2pm. I was a bit worried as I think it has a pinkish tinge but it was 6 hours after he'd only eaten a very small amount. Anyway, poop tonight has grass in it, this poop from Tuesday was ok too I think from what I can see.
> ...


His poo looks amazing - but WHAT has he been eating??? It looks like a stem??


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know! It's normally just grass from around the edges of the lawn but there are a few things peeking out as the weather has been so warm...he obviously didn't like it, whatever it was!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 375975
> Right, I think someone is brewing another hair ball as he is in the grass again
> 
> I've been scared to post these pictures, don't know why really, probably just because I worry too much. Anyway, I was at work on Tuesday and husband texted me a photo of Oscar's poop and a little "vom". I don't think he constipated, he's been going regularly and it's firm but not rock hard. On Tuesday he pretty much refused brekkie, only ate 40g, then this was at 2pm. I was a bit worried as I think it has a pinkish tinge but it was 6 hours after he'd only eaten a very small amount. Anyway, poop tonight has grass in it, this poop from Tuesday was ok too I think from what I can see.
> ...


I'm really sorry but I'm not sure Mrs F. I haven't really got much of a clue but I do think his vom looks pinky xx

His poo however looks perfect


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I wonder if it could have scratched his throat a bit - could be why he didn't eat much if it was sore???


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Maybe so, yes, good thought @huckybuck - thank you. He's not done it since and he's eating well enough now and his poop was normal earlier too. Oh they are such a worry. All I do is worry about him. I wish I didn't.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It would explain the pink, ouch, don’t want to think too much about that. Whatever it was it certainly looks like it would make him sore - I even thought rose stem?? Anyhow at least it’s up and out and he’s none the worse for it!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Maybe so, yes, good thought @huckybuck - thank you. He's not done it since and he's eating well enough now and his poop was normal earlier too. Oh they are such a worry. All I do is worry about him. I wish I didn't.


Never apologise for loving him so much lovely lady xx if loving him and worrying about him keeps him safe then so be it ❤ Oscar has the best human parents xx you are doing brilliant with him ❤

Glad to read he doesn't seem unwell in himself. Keep an eye Mrs F, he's in very good hands  ❤ Xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No roses here, I can only think it's a daffodil stem, the bluebells aren't up yet and the rest of our garden is just shrubs. I don't know. Poor little man  I feel even worse now to think that he's damaged his throat...the fishy flavoured brekkie cheered him up today though


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> Never apologise for loving him so much lovely lady xx if loving him and worrying about him keeps him safe then so be it ❤ Oscar has the best human parents xx you are doing brilliant with him ❤
> 
> Glad to read he doesn't seem unwell in himself. Keep an eye Mrs F, he's in very good hands  ❤ Xxx


I can only echo this. Never apologise for loving and worrying xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Blimey no daffodils!!! 

They will def make him sick!! I’m glad it was only one bit. 

Watch him Mrs F - don’t want to scare you but Huck got daffodil poisoning a few years ago - he’d been chewing narcissi tete a tete petals and leaves. Was really poorly with it. Hopefully Oscar has realised he doesn’t like the taste and will leave them alone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know, I thought I'd got them all out when we adopted him after I'd read they were poisonous to cats, but obviously not...another job for tomorrow's list methinks. Thanks @huckybuck


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(I think he feels OK, he's just scoffed his trout starter!)


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> (I think he feels OK, he's just scoffed his trout starter!)


Oh glad to hear he's feeling better hun! So many plants are toxic to cats have a look online there's a comprehensive list on there. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you  I know, it's a planty minefield Sooz! That's why I had got rid of the daffs (thought I had anyway, clearly the odd one has got through)...everything else is shrubs or lavender. It's so distressing! He seems good though, been out in the garden, eaten his brekkie, then he's had some lunchtime soup and no vom since Tuesday when he did this, so paws crossed all ok.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you  I know, it's a planty minefield Sooz! That's why I had got rid of the daffs (thought I had anyway, clearly the odd one has got through)...everything else is shrubs or lavender. It's so distressing! He seems good though, been out in the garden, eaten his brekkie, then he's had some lunchtime soup and no vom since Tuesday when he did this, so paws crossed all ok.


We had a big oleander in our garden and had to get rid of it. It was a shame as it was a beauty! Anything to keep our babies safe. xxx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Joey left a lovely gift for me to show you all!










Hard to believe this is the same cat we had such problems with!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> Joey left a lovely gift for me to show you all!
> 
> View attachment 389412
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, but that looks first class and very healthy.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Cully said:


> I'm no expert, but that looks first class and very healthy.


If I were being fussy I would like to see less pieces as it's possible if anything he may tend toward constipation. However I'm not 100% sure he didn't break up his own poop through his digging efforts   Which were somehow entirely unfruitful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oscar's poop looks like that, some pieces, today's apparently had big bits of grass and hair in it (I get regular text updates at work from human daddy!), it doesn't surprise me though as he is often 36-42 hours between poops. 

Joey's poop is a world away from 9 months ago, isn't it? What a torrid time you all had together. I'm so glad to see it like that **

** yes, I am aware that makes me sound demented!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar's poop looks like that, some pieces, today's apparently had big bits of grass and hair in it (I get regular text updates at work from human daddy!), it doesn't surprise me though as he is often 36-42 hours between poops.
> 
> Joey's poop is a world away from 9 months ago, isn't it? What a torrid time you all had together. I'm so glad to see it like that **
> 
> ** yes, I am aware that makes me sound demented!


Indeed  I have no idea how he produced so much at his worst, he was such a tiny young thing, and yet he was still gaining weight. I suppose it was a sign of things to come (he was 5.8kg yesterday :Bored)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

5.8kg! Good work, young man - are you an MC in disguise?


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> 5.8kg! Good work, young man - are you an MC in disguise?


Who, me?


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mummy, I missed (one of Joey's famous poop-and-Run episodes)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear Joey! You messy little thing, you. Good job your mummy loves you. 

Oscar the last few days has taken to really holding onto his poop (48 hours) and then only wanting a poop if we are in the room with him. He’s just done the same thing again now. Goodness knows. Husband cleaned his trays the other morning but I wonder if they aren’t done to the boy’s liking...as he seems a bit “meh” about them. I’ll see tomorrow...


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear Joey! You messy little thing, you. Good job your mummy loves you.
> 
> Oscar the last few days has taken to really holding onto his poop (48 hours) and then only wanting a poop if we are in the room with him. He's just done the same thing again now. Goodness knows. Husband cleaned his trays the other morning but I wonder if they aren't done to the boy's liking...as he seems a bit "meh" about them. I'll see tomorrow...


Hehe what they do to us!

Of course Joey waited until I got home to leave me his little gift, I'm sure he did it on purpose. It's the way he quietly trots away from the box - like a light footed speedy sneak - I knew what he had done before I saw it


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Anybody any idea why Arthur's poo is three colours?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lea247 said:


> Anybody any idea why Arthur's poo is three colours?
> 
> View attachment 391190


Reflecting the different foods he's eaten?


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

SbanR said:


> Reflecting the different foods he's eaten?


I can't really say he's been eating anything different to what he usually does. Although I suppose he has been getting more raw these last couple of days, along with his Bozita and Miamor.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lea247 said:


> I can't really say he's been eating anything different to what he usually does. Although I suppose he has been getting more raw these last couple of days, along with his Bozita and Miamor.


Well, if he had a dark meat like beef or liver the poo will be darker compared to a "white meat" like chicken breast or white fish


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lea247 said:


> Anybody any idea why Arthur's poo is three colours?
> 
> View attachment 391190


Beef, chicken, lamb?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lea247 said:


> Anybody any idea why Arthur's poo is three colours?
> 
> View attachment 391190


I was told by a vet if I didn't like my cats poo having lots of different colours, then I shouldn't feed it different things! Well I had no idea until then! Derrr.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> I was told by a vet if I didn't like my cats poo having lots of different colours, then I shouldn't feed it different things! Well I had no idea until then! Derrr.


There's nothing like pointing out the blindingly bleedin' obvious is there? :Facepalm


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

SbanR said:


> Well, if he had a dark meat like beef or liver the poo will be darker compared to a "white meat" like chicken breast or white fish





huckybuck said:


> Beef, chicken, lamb?


Huh, how interesting! Yea the raw he's had these last few days has been beef and duck. Now you mention chicken breast I did give him some Thrive chicken on Wednesday night.

Thanks for your help all


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oscar's new favourite outdoor poop place is in a large planter. It contains two flowering jasmine, which obviously are currently dormant. Here he is about to start covering his deposit...makes it easier to find I guess. Not sure how good cat wee will be for the jasmine though, as he's doing wee and poop in here. Obviously the poop we remove. Funny little chap.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Instant on tap manure very handy


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

I've switched from one wood litter (Pet's at Home) to another (Agriselect - never again!) and Arthur's wee smells ridiculously strong. Is it the litter or is it Arthur?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lea247 said:


> I've switched from one wood litter (Pet's at Home) to another (Agriselect - never again!) and Arthur's wee smells ridiculously strong. Is it the litter or is it Arthur?


What is this Agriselect - what wood does it use?


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

SbanR said:


> What is this Agriselect - what wood does it use?


Not sure, it just says recycled wood, but the pellets are darked than the Pets at Home stuff.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

lea247 said:


> Not sure, it just says recycled wood, but the pellets are darked than the Pets at Home stuff.


Some of the dark ones may be hardwood. That is what I was told when I complained that the new Catterina smelt of poo when it was completely clean. I changed to Snowflake from Home Bargains but that is rarely available now so I use [email protected]


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar's new favourite outdoor poop place is in a large planter. It contains two flowering jasmine, which obviously are currently dormant. Here he is about to start covering his deposit...makes it easier to find I guess. Not sure how good cat wee will be for the jasmine though, as he's doing wee and poop in here. Obviously the poop we remove. Funny little chap.
> 
> View attachment 394505


What a great outdoor latrine for him! Disguised as a planter,  . Excellent,


----------



## Lauraclara (Apr 10, 2019)

Burmesemum said:


> Hi there, glad to hear you got something you can try. They did that with our cat (not the ones we have now) and the food worked for a little while but it all started up again so we had the fecal sample done. IMO I would get that done rather than your poor cat having to suffer any longer. Our cat also saw a specialist vet (thank God we had Pet Insurance) and she suggested a cat food that we put him on at the same time as him being treated for TF and I actually cried tears when he had his first proper poo since we had him.


What treatment did he have? my cat has had the gastrointestinal food diet with Ronidazole twice now and the dihorrea always comes back.can this tritrichomonas actually be cured? As he has had it now for well all his life he is now 9 months old.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lauraclara said:


> What treatment did he have? my cat has had the gastrointestinal food diet with Ronidazole twice now and the dihorrea always comes back.can this tritrichomonas actually be cured? As he has had it now for well all his life he is now 9 months old.


Do you mean he has had 2 full courses of Ronidazole? The recommendation is 20-30mg/kg once daily for two weeks, to 10mg/kg once daily for two weeks. The bitterness of the powder means it must be placed in capsules prior to pilling the cat. The drug should not be sprinkled on food.

Have his stools been tested again since he finished the courses of Ronidazole? And T.Foetus was found? (Tritrichomonas Foetus). Was he checked for other bacterial infections of the bowel at the same time?

Icat Care says the following:

"Unfortunately, _T. foetus_ in some cats can be resistant to Ronidazole therapy, so clinical signs recur following treatment. If this occurs, rule out possible co-infections as it has been shown that _T. foetus_-infected cats frequently carry a number of other potential faecal pathogens. Only if recurrence occurs despite giving a concurrent probiotic or a synbiotic, and after ruling out other potential infections, then consider repeating Ronidazole treatment, but at a higher dose."

Here is the full article, which you may find useful to read (if you have not yet read it).

https://icatcare.org/advice/cat-health/tritrichomonas-foetus-infection-cats


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Had to share this! I am lost for words










And I thought Libby was so elegant


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Libby! Such a lady!!! Lol! 
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I feel so bad posting it but I just had to, :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Before anyone thinks bad of me, the litter tray is in the bootroom and not amongst the kitchen  I have a Spaniel who raids litter trays if they are on the floor! :Yawn


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Had to share this! I am lost for words
> 
> View attachment 404526
> 
> ...


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop how could you do that to Libby???!!!!! *Bad mummy* to show that to all of CC


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> Had to share this! I am lost for words
> 
> View attachment 404526
> 
> ...


Oh ewelsh  SHAME ON YOU!!!!!! Poor Libby!!


----------



## baubbles (Oct 25, 2017)

Classic! She still looks elegant and beautiful


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Had to share this! I am lost for words
> 
> View attachment 404526
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious Must have been a big one to get in that position!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'd give it 10 minutes, mum.  Get the V.I. poo out!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Shhh! I won't tell her if you don't.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Morning!! Well....any cake makers in our midst, I know you're a talented, creative bunch!! 









Stolen from Facebook this morning, I just had to share - who fancies a slice :Hilarious:Hilarious xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Eeuuwwww! :Yuck:Vomit Just too realistic looking!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Eeuuwwww! :Yuck:Vomit Just too realistic looking!


Haha - I know. But how funny we can look at and pick up the real thing!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> Morning!! Well....any cake makers in our midst, I know you're a talented, creative bunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG thought the pic was for real! Lol! I'll gave a slice without the brown bits please! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Soozi said:


> OMG thought the pic was for real! Lol! I'll gave a slice without the brown bits please! :Hilarious:Hilarious


Lol and there was me thinking you'd be partial to a bit of chucklit ganache Sooz!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> Lol and there was me thinking you'd be partial to a bit of chucklit ganache Sooz!!


Oh go on then just a tad! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## baubbles (Oct 25, 2017)

Haha Brilliant!!! I thought this was real and you put toys in the litter box  

I wonder if I could eat it? I think I could


----------



## SILVERKINGS (Jun 17, 2019)

Mine have dark brown chipolata poos and they go around 3 times a day both cats, solid poos not soft and they both wee for England


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

SILVERKINGS said:


> Mine have dark brown chipolata poos and they go around 3 times a day both cats, solid poos not soft and they both wee for England


They poo 3 times a day?! Wow, what are you feeding them?!  [Once a day is more usual for an adult cat on a wet food diet. Twice a day for a kitten.]


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Sharing, cos you all know why this makes me happy! 2 perfectly firm formed motions per day for the kitten


----------



## SILVERKINGS (Jun 17, 2019)

I posted earlier than my two poo 3 times a day that was between both not each cat hahaha wee for England no smell of poos unless they have had few purizon dry food pellets each


----------



## SILVERKINGS (Jun 17, 2019)

chillminx said:


> They poo 3 times a day?! Wow, what are you feeding them?!  [Once a day is more usual for an adult cat on a wet food diet. Twice a day for a kitten.]


They are fed high meat content foods


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

SILVERKINGS said:


> They are fed high meat content foods


If they're fed high meat content wet food and no dry food at all, passing firm poos 3 times a day is certainly unusual. A diet quite high in offal (especially heart) can cause more frequent bowel action, but tends to make the stools loose - which your cats' are not..

EDIT - just seen that you have explained that 3 poos a day is the total of both cats, not each cat.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Anyone have any ideas why Nora's poo looks dusty?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Could be wetter than normal? Have you changed her diet a little?


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Could be wetter than normal? Have you changed her diet a little?


I thought wetter poo would be sloppy poo 

Nope I've not changed her diet, she's just had the odd different treat but I wouldn't think it would change her poo.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

To me it looks like the poop is slightly more wet and has been rolled around a little in the litter! I say it’s fine!

Nora would be mortified at us discussing her poop :Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> To me it looks like the poop is slightly more wet and has been rolled around a little in the litter! I say it's fine!
> 
> Nora would be mortified at us discussing her poop :Hilarious


She would - she's such a dainty girl!

I would agree with you if she hadn't done one that looks like that on the carpet...! 

She has done normal looking poops on the carpet before, only maybe 2 since October.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh! 

How is her poops today?


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Oh!
> 
> How is her poops today?


The same as in the photo, but in the litter box!

Shall I give the vets a ring?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

If it were me.... I wouldn’t do anything unless her poop becomes runny! Try give her just one variety of food no treats  and see if it calms down.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> If it were me.... I wouldn't do anything unless her poop becomes runny! Try give her just one variety of food no treats  and see if it calms down.


Thank you


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Resurrecting this thread again....

Nora did have treatment for this a while ago as there was blood in it. She was given pain killers and there was no more blood and the vet couldn't feel any issues. But I feel like there's a lot going on here. Anyone any ideas?

















It was on the carpet and I put it in the tray to have a nosey at. Sometimes she poos on the carpet, but only at home. I thought it was because there's lots of changes in her room, things get moved around, airer up, airer down. So moved her tray into a quieter room and it still happens.

Sorry Nora, again


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Nora, not again.

Ok, last time her poop developed into a bit of a drama, so if it were me, I would take a fresh sample in Monday morning. Is she up to date with her wormer @LeArthur


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Oh Nora, not again.
> 
> Ok, last time her poop developed into a bit of a drama, so if it were me, I would take a fresh sample in Monday morning. Is she up to date with her wormer @LeArthur


I don't worm her because she's never been outside. But maybe I should?

Yes, you're right. I'll give the vets a ring and get her booked in.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@LeArthur just a thought but are you able to just drop off a sample rather than stressing her out by taking her there?
The stool sample will be tested for worms anyway, so hold off on wormer just now x


----------



## Yoninah (Sep 24, 2021)

LeArthur said:


> I don't worm her because she's never been outside. But maybe I should?


If she's been to the Vets then she's been outside. I know Vets try to disinfect their entire examination/treatment room but flea and worms can still be passed on there. Fleas especially in the Waiting Room.

Our previous cat was 'Indoor Only' and flea free when we adopted her. But she didn't stay flea free. After a few years, she had a bad infestation so we may have brought something in or it was the Vets. Shoes can pick up worm eggs, deposit them inside. The likelihood is reduced if the cat doesn't go outside so maybe extend the periodicity of treatment for worms.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Surely if it was worms then Arthur would be infected too?

Booked in to the vets on Sunday. I asked if I could just drop a sample off and I was basically told no because it's been a while since they last saw her with this issue.


----------



## Milo’s mum (Aug 23, 2019)

Almighty,…I am not sure how I ended here but this is nothing I have seen before!
Luca poops 4 if not 5 times a day.
In and out. In and out.
He was a bit loose when we got him 3 weeks ago.
Since then he was wormed and also given some probiotics.
We were on chicken bland diet, which helped with forming.
It formed but not quite firmed.
Since then we resumed normal feed - wet only.
Milo is on the same food and is a regular one a day-er, all beautiful.
Luca is the biggest pooper I have ever seen!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2021)

I think kittens poo more than adults generally though 4-5 x seems a lot. It's been awhile since I had a kitten though to compare.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

J. Dawson said:


> I think kittens poo more than adults generally though 4-5 x seems a lot. It's been awhile since I had a kitten though to compare.


Nope 4 x a day is about right!!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Milo's mum said:


> Almighty,…I am not sure how I ended here but this is nothing I have seen before!
> Luca poops 4 if not 5 times a day.
> In and out. In and out.
> He was a bit loose when we got him 3 weeks ago.
> ...


Mittens is the exactly same 4x a day!!! Popcorn is a twice a day girl! Lol


----------



## Milo’s mum (Aug 23, 2019)

@popcornsmum Thank you for the revelation!  The prospect x4 per day for the next year….Is very exciting!


----------

